# Prostatakrebs > Diagnostik, Therapien und Co. >  Plattform zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom

## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

*Unabhängige Plattform zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom*

*Hallo Forum!*

*Wir brauchen eine unabhängige Plattform zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom.*

*Kurz zur Situation:*

*1. Zur Zeit erkranken ca. 48.000 Männer jährlich in Deutschland an einem Prostatakarzinom: Davon werden ca. 20 - 30 % mit der Diagnose konfrontiert: Primär metastasierendes Prostatakarzinom!*

*2. Von den anderen Männern, die diese Diagnose nicht als Erstdiagnose bekommen, werden ca. 40 -60 % sich früher oder später ebenfalls mit der Entwicklung eines fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms auseinandersetzen müssen, indem sie ein sog. biochemisches Rezidiv entwickeln. (Anm.: Zahlen sind nach Schätzungen des Robert-Koch-Instituts, genaue gibt es nicht.)* 
*D.h., obwohl der primäre Tumor (Primarius) entweder durch eine Totaloperation der Prostata (Prostatektomie) oder durch sonst. Interventionen (wie z.B. einer Strahlentherapie)entfernt wurde, entwickelt sich - bedingt durch erneutes Teilen von im Körper verbliebenen Tumorzellen - an unterschiedlichen Stellen im Organismus ein erneutes Krebswachstum.*

*3. Es gibt sog. Standard-Leitlinien in Deutschland zur Behandlung eines fortgeschrittenen und metastasierenden Prostatakarzinoms (PCa).*

*3.1. Zur Behandlung dieser fortschreitenden und metastasierenden Krankheit gibt es zunächst die Hormonentzugstherapie, besser Androgenentzugstherapie (ADT), in welcher mittels verschiedener ärztlicher Strategien die männlichen Hormone (Androgene) - mehr oder weniger erfolgreich und zeitlich unterschiedlich limitiert -entzogen werden.*

*3.2. Wenn dieser unterschiedlich durchgeführte Entzug der Androgene nicht mehr ausreichend wirkt, nehmen die Ärzte andere Maßnahmen vor, indem sie z.B. die bisher angewendeten Medikamente anders dosieren, das eine oder andere Medikament absetzen oder ein weiteres (z.B. ein Östrogen) dazugeben.*
*Das bezeichnet man als sekundäre Hormonmanipulation bei einem Karzinom, das androgenunabhängig wird.*

*3.3. Greifen diese Maßnahmen nicht mehr befriedigend, kommt der Krebs in das sog. hormonrefraktäre Stadium. Nun versuchen die Ärzte mit Chemotherapeutika (meistens Zytostatika oder Zellgiften)*
*die Krankheit an der weiteren Ausbreitung im Organismus zu hindern.*

*3.3.1. In der Vergangenheit galt als Standardanwendung das Chemotherapeutikum Mitoxantron als erste Wahl beim hormonrefraktären PCa.* 
*Zur Zeit gilt das Spindelgift Taxotere (oder Docetaxel) als die erste Wahl. Docetaxel greift als Spindelgift in die Zellteilung der Krebszellen ein. Die Standardanwendung sieht 75 mg pro m2 Körperoberfläche alle 3 Wochen vor, bei älteren Patienten 35 mg pro m2 als wöchentliches Schema. Als Begleitmedikation wird Dexamethason verabreicht. Leider wird von einem ordentlichen bis guten Ansprechen nur bei ca. 35 -50 % gesprochen. Da es sich um ein Zellgift handelt, wirkt Docetaxel auch auf Zellstrukturen, die die Ärzte nicht negativ beeinflussen wollen, nämlich z.B. auf Zellen des blutbildenden Systems usw..*
*Das bedeutet, dass sich auch bei Männern, die wegen ihrer individuellen zellulären Disposition das Glück haben, von dem Spindelgift zu profitieren, sog. nichterwünschte Wirkungen (Nebenwirkungen) einstellen.*
*Die anderen Männer haben natürlich ebenso diese Nebenwirkun-*
*gen, sie haben aber leider nicht( oder zur zum Teil) die erwünschten* 
*therapeutischen Wirkungen.*
*Fazit zur Docetaxel-Anwendung:*
*Die Ärzte suchen zur Zeit nach Wegen, um dieses Chemotherapeutikum hinsichtlich der Wirkung und der Verträglichkeit besser einsetzen zu können. Einerseits gibt es den Ansatz, Docetaxel geringer zu dosieren und evtl. früher einzusetzen. Andererseits probiert man in Studien Kombinationen mit anderen Medikamenten aus, so z.B. mit hochdosiertem Calcitriol.*
*Docetaxel wirkt im Mittel 18,9 Monate. Bei einigen Männern, wie bereits besprochen, auch überhaupt nicht.*
*Eine Testung vorher, ob dieses Zytostatikum positive Wirkung entfalten kann, ist nicht Standard. Es gibt sie aber bereits.*

*3.3.2 Als eine mögliche Alternative zur Taxan-basierten-Therapie sind die Anthrazykline in der Diskussion. Die Verabreichung dieser Medikamente ist aber schon keine Standardtherapie mehr.*

*3.3.3. Daneben werden noch verschiedene andere Medikamente ausprobiert, wie Thalidomid, Ketokonazol u.a..*

*So das zur bisherigen Standardtherapie mit Chemotherapeutika beim PCa.*

*3.4. Ergänzend finden zum Bereich der Chemotherapeutika auch die begleitenden (adjuvanten) Anwendungen der Strahlentherapie statt.*

*3.4.1. Hier gibt es in der ummantelnden (palliativen) Behandlung, die gezielten Strahlenanwendungen, wenn z.B. einzelne Metastasen in der Wirbelsäule Probleme machen, um u.U. eine Querschnittslähmung zu vermeiden.*

*3.4.2. Auch die Verabreichung von Radionukliden (z.B. Samarium 153, u.a.) wird bei sog. diffuser Metastasierung, wenn Metastasen noch nicht zu groß und zu stark ausgeprägt sind, durchgeführt.*

*Auch hier gilt, bei beiden Anwendungsvarianten müssen die Ärzte eine Schaden- und Nutzenabwägung durchführen.*

*Das hier zur palliativen Strahlentherapie.*

*3.5. Und es wird zusätzlich ein Bisphosphonat empfohlen, die Zoledronsäure oder Zometa.*
*__________________________________________________  _____*
*So, das war es zur sog. Standardtherapie.*
*__________________________________________________  _____*

*Aber es gibt ja nicht nur die Standardtherapie!*


*Es gibt bereits hoffnungsvolle Therapie-Optionen, die entweder noch nicht umfassend über Studien bestätigt wurden, oder die - aus welchen Gründen auch immer - nicht angewendet werden.*

*Ich will einer Diskussion hier nicht vorgreifen, aber doch einige Beispiele nennen:*

*1. "Targeted" - Therapie.*
*Hier werden sog. monoklonale Antikörper zielgerichtet (Ziel=Target) gegen Tumorzellpopulationen eingesetzt. Beim Mammakarzinom ist das bereits Standardtherapie. Wir kennen als Beispiel Herceptin, ein Antikörper, der gegen einen bestimmten Rezeptor von Wachstumsfaktoren eingesetzt wird.* 

*2. Der große weitere Bereich der Immuntherapien. Hier dürfte die Diskussion besonders spannend werden. (Da ja bekanntlich Zellgifte primär das Immunsystem negativ beeinflussen, können immunstabilisierende Anwendungen einen u.U. besseren Ansatz darstellen. In Strum`s bekannten Buch werden auch diese Ansätze behandelt.)*
*Hier müssen wir gut recherchieren.*

*3. Und schließlich Therapien, die auf unterschiedlichen physikalischen Anwendungen im weiteren Sinne beruhen, wie z.B. Ganzkörperhyperthermie u.a..*

*(Diese können durchaus mit etablierten Therapien gekoppelt werden.)*

*Das hier nur als Anregung zur Diskussion.*


*Wir haben hier im Forum die unabhängige Möglichkeit, bereits vorhandene Informationen und Erkenntnisse zu bündeln, um sie als praktische Optionen für die Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen PCa zu nutzen.*

*Wir müssen die Ergebnisse aus Wissenschaft, Diagnostik und Therapie nur für uns verständlich zusammenfassen.*

*Denn, wenn die Standard-Optionen so überschaubar erscheinen, warum sollten die weiteren praktischen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten nicht auch überschaubar gemacht werden können.*

*Ich bitte die Forumsteilnehmer, die volle Kompetenz zu entfalten, um neue Wege aus dieser für die Betroffenen tödlichen Situation zu suchen. Hier sind auch die Betroffenen angesprochen, die - mit Hilfe ihrer guten Ärzte - sich nicht mit einer für sie zur Zeit tödlichen Krankheit konfrontiert sehen müssen. Denn gerade erfolgreich therapierte Männer sollten dieses Gefühl der Angst und des Schmerzes kennen.*


*Weiterhin werden die fortschrittlichen, wohlwollenden und kompetenten Ärzte gebeten, uns hierbei behilflich zu sein.*


*Und schließlich bitte ich die Angehörigen, uns so wie bisher weiter zu unterstützen.*


*So, haben wir eine unabhängige, höfliche und respektvolle Diskussion!*

*Packen wir es an!*

*Gruß Werner Roesler*

----------


## Jaanika

Hallo,

ich werde zunächst nicht viel zu der Diskussion beitragen, möchte jedoch den Vorschlag begrüßen.

Viele Grüße,
Jaanika

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Jaanika,

das HRPCA (hormonrefraktäre Prostatakarzinom) stellt für die betroffenen Männer und sekundär für die behandelnden Ärzte das Kardinal-Problem dar.

Wir, Jaanika, wollen ja dieses Problem diskutieren. Zuerst wollen wir in diesem Zusammenhang auch die aktuelle Situation betrachten und Informationen bündeln, um mögliche praktische Hilfen für die betroffenen Männer zumindest anzusprechen.

Die Kölner Ärzte um Professor Heidenreich haben folgenden therapeutische Vorgehensweise etabliert (dem Winfried habe ich das bereits am Telefon gesagt):

*" Im Falle einer PSA-Progression nach Docetaxel-basierter Chemotherapie erfolgt die Biopsie der entweder noch in situ gelegenen Prostata bzw. einer gut zugänglichen Metastase, um immunhistochemisch und PCa-basiert eine Expressionsanalyse bzw. Evaluation aktivierender Mutationen für die Wachstumsfaktoren EGFR, VEGFR, PDGFR- alpha und -ß, HER-2/neu, c-kit und EpCAM durchzuführen. Abhängig vom individuellen Expressionsprofil wird eine niedrigdosierte Docetaxeltherapie mit einem entsprechenden molekularen Medikament kombiniert."*

Therapeutisch nutzbar hat sich diese Vorgehensweise bei maximal 20 - 40 % der betroffenen Männer bisher gezeigt.

*"Aufgrund des multifaktoriellen Prozesses der Tumorprogression wird nur die sinnvolle Kombination von Signaltransduktionsinhibitoren oder ASO* (Anm.: ASO sind bestimmte DNA-Sequenzen, die chemisch verändert, modifiziert wurden. ) *mit etablierten Therapieoptionen der Chemo-, Hormon- oder Strahlentherapie zu einer Verbesserung der limitierten Überlebenszeiten von Patienten mit HRPCA oder metastasiertem PCa führen."                                                                                                * (Aus einem Beitrag von Prof. Heidenreich , Köln: "Palliative
Therapiestrategien beim Prostatakarzinom", 2. Auflage, UNI-MED Verlag)

Gruß Werner R.

Nachtrag: Professor Heidenreich spricht übrigens beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom von einem mittleren Überleben von *10 - 18 Monaten!*

----------


## Jürgen M.

Zitat:
Nachtrag: Professor Heidenreich spricht übrigens beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom von einem mittleren Überleben von *10 - 18 Monaten!*

*Hallo Werner,*

*solche Aussagen machen Angst und sind meiner Meinung nach sehr pauschal. Meint Prof. H. damit unbehandelte oder behandelte Fälle? Ich denke es gibt genug Beispiele, wo Betroffene mit der für sie geeigneten Therapie die Krankheit bisher trotz AUPK jahrelang unter Kontrolle halten konnten. Solche Aussagen machen mir mehr Mut. Ich denke da gerade an die ermutigenden* *Ausführungen von Dr. Mark Scholz. Also, lass uns positiv an die Sache herangehen und nicht immer mit dem Verweis auf eventuelle Überlebenszeiten. Es gibt ein Leben VOR dem Tod.*

*Servus aus Bayern*
*Jürgen M.*
**

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Jürgen,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Professor Heidenreich das statistische Überleben unter der aktuellen  Standardtherapie meint, also mit der zur Zeit durchgeführten Docetaxel-Monotherapie.

Jürgen, ich habe einen Nachbarn, als ich diesen auf die Krebsvorsorge angesprochen habe, hat er anderen Nachbarn erzählt, ich mache ihm Angst.

Leider ist die Realität nicht immer so, wie wir sie gerne hätten.

Selbstverständlich handelt es sich bei  durchschnittlichen Werten um Daten, die von  Wissenschaftlern im sog. Mittel erarbeitet worden sind. Klartext: Bei vielen Männern wirkt die Therapie überhaupt nicht, bei vielen anderen wirkt sie optimal, also dann z.B. 36 Monate usw.. 

Unter positiv an die Sache herangehen verstehe ich, sich mit der Krankheit offensiv zu befassen, um unzureichende Therapien deutlich kenntlich zu machen und neue Wege - gemeinsam - zu suchen.

Ich hoffe, mit diesen Fakten unser Leben VOR dem Tod in ordentlicher Lebensqualität verlängern zu helfen.

Also Jürgen, herzlichen Gruß und

Moin, Moin  aus Dithmarschen           Werner R.

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Zur erweiterten Diskussion, für persönliche Überlegungen zur eigenen Therapie und nicht zuletzt auch für die Betrachtung möglicher Perspektiven.

Quelle: "Der Mann"

Das Prostatakarzinom (PCA) stellt in Europa inzw-
schen die dritthäufigste Krebstodesursache hinter
dem Bronchial-Karzinom dar. In der Inzidenz führt das
Prostata-Karzinom als häufigste maligne Erkrankung
des Mannes (Robert-Koch Institut 2004). Die Therapie-
Optionen des lokalisierten PCa beinhalten das Wait
and see bzw. die chirurgische oder medikamentöse
Kastration bei Patienten, die aufgrund ihres Alters oder
vorhandener Ko-Morbiditäten nicht für eine kurative
Therapie in Frage kommen. Kurative Therapieansätze
stellen nach wie vor die radikale Prostatektomie sowie
die verschiedenen Formen der Strahlentherapie dar.
Dabei stehen die perkutane Bestrahlung, die HDR-
Brachytherapie (Afterloading) sowie die LDR-Brachy-
therapie (Seed-Implantation) zur Verfügung.
Die Standard-Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostata-
karzinoms besteht in der primären antiandrogenen
Therapie, welche zu einem progressionsfreien Inter-
vall von ca. 3 Jahren führt (Abbildung 1). Im PSA-Pro-
greß nach primärer antiandrogener Therapie stehen
heutzutage verschiedene sekundäre Hormontherapi-
en zu Verfügung. Hierzu zählen Inhibitoren der adre-
nalen Testosteron-Synthese, Östrogene und Steroide.
Einen weiteren interessanten Therapieansatz stellt die
Kombination von einem Somatostatin-Analogon mit
Estradiol dar, welcher derzeit im Rahmen von klini-
schen Studien untersucht wird (Studienzentrale Uni-
Köln). Kommt es auch unter der sekundären Hormon-
therapie zu einem Progreß der Erkrankung, befindet
sich der Patient im Stadium des hormonrefraktären
Prostatakarzinoms, welches resistent gegenüber allen
hormonellen Maßnahmen ist. 

Da in der Vergangenheitder Terminus des hormon-
refraktären Prostatakarzinoms nicht eindeutig definiert
war, hat die PSA Working Group folgende Merkmale 
dafür festgelegt:

(1) Testosteron-Serumspiegel im Kastrationsniveau
(< 50 ng/ml),
(2) PSA-Progreß nach Antiandrogen-Entzug,
(3) drei konsekutive PSA-Anstiege ≥ 25 % des PSA-
Nadirs oder
(4) Progression bi-dimensional meßbarer Metastasen. 

Die Standardtherapie des hormonrefraktären Pro-
statakarzinoms besteht in einer Taxan-basierten Che-
motherapie. Darüber hinaus wird derzeit in Therapie-
studien ein molekularer Therapieansatz im Sinne einer
targeted therapy untersucht. Auf die verschiedenen
Chemotherapien sowie die Ergebnisse der ersten Stu-
dien mit monoklonalen Antikörpern (MAB) und Si-
gnaltransduktionsinhibitoren (STI) wird im folgenden
eingegangen.

Im Stadium des hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzi-
noms wurden in der Vergangenheit zahlreiche Che-
motherapeutika als Monotherapie eingesetzt. Dabei
zeigten sich Ansprechraten zwischen 10 -25 % ohne
Nachweis eines Überlebensvorteils für die Patienten.
Auch die Fortentwicklung der Antrazykline wie das
pegylierte,  liposomal  verkapselte  Doxorubicin  hat
beim HRPCA nicht den erwarteten Fortschritt erbracht.
Die Kombination von Mitoxantron und Kortiko-
steroiden konnte zumindest eine Reduktion der tumor-
bedingten Knochenschmerzen und damit eine Verbes-
serung der Lebensqualität erreichen. Der heutige
Standard der Chemotherapie des hormonrefraktären
Prostatakarzinoms stellt eine multimodale Tumorthe-
rapie dar. Hierbei werden vor allem Taxane als Chemo-
therapeutikum eingesetzt, welche ein gutes Anspre-
chen der viszeralen Metastasen zeigt. Bisphosphonate
stellen eine sinnvolle Kombination zur Prävention und
Therapie von Skelettmetastasen dar. Stimulatoren der
Erythropoese ergänzen den multimodalen Therapiean-
satz nicht nur im Hinblick auf die Tumoranämie, son-
dern können auch zur Effektivität der Chemotherapeu-
tika beitragen.

* Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel*
Neben zahlreichen Phase-II-Studien konnten zwei kürz-
lich  veröffentlichte  Phase-III-Studien  erstmals einen
Überlebensvorteil einer Chemotherapie mit Docetaxel
beim HRPCA zeigen. Die SWOG 9916-Studie verglich
eine Therapie von 60 mg Docetaxel/m2 (d2) und Estra-
mustin (280 mg d1-5) alle 21 Tage mit der Kombination
Mitoxantron (12 mg/m2) und Prednisolon (2 x 5 mg/d)
alle 21 Tage. Hierbei zeigte sich ein Überlebens-
vorteil der Docetaxel-basierten Therapie von 18 vs. 15
Monate (p = 0,008) und einem progressionsfreien In-
tervall von 6 vs. 3 Monaten.
Die TAX 327 war eine Phase-III-Studie mit 3 Thera-
pie-Armen: (1) Docetaxel (75 mg/m2 alle 21 d) und
Prednisolon (10 mg/d); (2) Docetaxel (30 mg/m2/Wo-
che) und Prednisolon (10 mg/d) über 5 Wochen, ge-
folgt von 1 Woche therapiefreiem Intervall; (3) Mito-
xantron (12 mg/m2) und Prednisolon (10 mg/d) alle 21
Tage. In dieser Studie zeigte sich ebenfalls ein Überle-
bensvorteil der Docetaxel-basierten 3-wöchentlichen
Therapie mit einem Gesamt-Überleben von 18,9 vs.
17,4 vs. 16,5 Monaten. Darüber hinaus zeigte sich
ein signifikanter Unterschied bei der Schmerzreduktion
von 31-35 % im Docetaxel-Arm gegenüber 22 % im
Mitoxantron-Arm. Die Ergebnisse dieser Studie führten
zur Zulassung von Docetaxel als Monotherapie beim
HRPCA durch die Food and Drug Administration (FDA)
in den USA. Bei der Wahl zwischen der 3-wöchent-
lichen und der wöchentlichen Gabe von Docetaxel
sollte mit einbezogen werden, daß das Auftreten von
Grad-3/4-Neutropenien von 32 % auf 1,5 % durch die
wöchentliche Gabe von Docetaxel gesenkt werden
kann. Bei erneutem Progreß ist eine Wiederholung der
Chemotherapie zu erwägen, wenn initial die Therapie zu
einem 50 %igen PSA-Abfall geführt hat. Derzeit stellt
jedoch die Applikation von Docetaxel mit einer Do-
sierung von 75 mg/m2 in 3-wöchentlichen Intervallen
den zugelassenen Standard der Therapie dar.
Ergebnisse aktueller Studien zeigen auch ein sehr
gutes Ansprechen auf die Kombination von Docetaxel
mit Mitoxantron. Hierbei wird Docetaxel in einer Do-
sierung von 60 mg/m2 mit 8 mg Mitoxantron 3-wö-
chentlich appliziert. In einer Phase-II-Studie zeigte sich
dabei ein PSA-Ansprechen von > 50 % in 72 % der
Patienten. Das PSA-rezidivfreie Intervall liegt bei ei-
nem mittleren Follow-up von 17,5 Monaten derzeit bei
16,15 Monaten. Die mittlere Überlebenszeit betrug
hierbei 27,6 Monate.

* Bisphosphonate*
Bisphosphonate können zur Prävention skelettbezoge-
ner Komplikationen sowie zur Palliation metastasen-
bedingter  Knochenschmerzen  eingesetzt  werden.
Komplikationen der Skelettmetastasen beinhalten pa-
thologische Frakturen, Spinalkanal-Stenosen sowie die
Notwendigkeit einer Strahlentherapie oder einer chir-
urgischen Intervention. Bei 80 % der Patienten treten
darüber hinaus Knochenschmerzen auf. In der bisher
größten  Phase-III-Studie  mit  Zoledronsäure  konnte
Zometa 4 mg i.v. alle 3 Wochen die Rate skelettbezo-
gener Komplikationen gegenüber Placebo von 49 %
auf 38 % senken. Auch wurde das zeitliche Intervall
bis zum Auftreten symptomatischer skelettaler Ereignisse
signifikant von 321 auf 458 Tage verlängert. Auf die
Progression oder das Überleben hat Zoledronsäure
keinen Einfluß. Beachtet werden sollte jedoch, daß es
unter  der  Behandlung mit Zoledronsäure zu einer
Verschlechterung der Nierenfunktion kommen kann.
Daher muß die Dosis an die Kreatinin-Clearance ange-
paßt werden. Zur Behandlung der Knochenschmerzen
wurde Ibandronat (Bondronat®) in Studien erfolgreich
eingesetzt. Eine initiale Aufsättigung mit 6 mg Ibandro-
nat i. v. über 3 Tage und eine Erhaltungsdosis von 6 mg
4 Wochen konnte in 92 % eine signifikante Schmerzreduk-
tion erreichen, die konsekutiv zu einer Verbesserung des 
Karnofsky-Index der Patienten führte

* Erythropoetin*
Anämien treten bei 10 - 40 % aller Krebspatienten auf.
Gerade Patienten mit multiplen Skelettmetastasen wei-
sen häufig Anämien auf. Darüber hinaus kommt es
durch Docetaxel-basierte Chemotherapien in 81 % zu
Grad-1/2- und in 9 % zu Grad-3/4-Anämien. Die
Anämie trägt dabei zur Entwicklung des Fatigue-Syn-
droms bei, das in 60-90 % aller Tumorpatienten auf-
tritt.  Die Behandlung der Anämie umfaßt neben der
Transfusion von Erythrozyten-Konzentraten die Gabe
von Erythropoetin. Die Indikation für eine Erythropoe-
tin-Therapie sollte bei Patienten mit einem Hb-Wert
< 12 mg/dl  nach  den  Empfehlungen  des  National
Comprehensive Cancer Network (www.nccn.org) oder
der ASCO erwogen werden. Vor Beginn sollte in
jedem Fall der Eisen- und Vitamin B12-Haushalt zum
Ausschluß anderer Ursachen der Anämie untersucht
werden. Gebräuchliche Dosierungen beinhalten ent-
weder 40.000 I.E. Epoetin alpha/Woche oder 3 µg/kg
KG Darbepoetin alle 2 Wochen. Kommt es 2 Wochen
nach Therapiebeginn zu einem Hb-Wert-Anstieg um
1 g/dl, kann die Dosis um 25 % reduziert werden. An-
dernfalls  ist  eine  Erhöhung der Dosis zu erwägen.
Steigt der Hb-Wert > 12 g/dl, kann die Therapie ausge-
setzt werden, bis der Hb-Wert erneut unter 12 g/dl ab-
fällt (www.nccn.org).
Neben der Prävention und Therapie der Anämie
und der Fatigue wird Erythropoetin auch unter der Vor-
stellung eingesetzt, die Ansprechrate der Chemothera-
pien über die verbesserte Gewebe-Oxygenierung zu
erhöhen. Dieser Zusammenhang wurde in der abge-
schlossenen, aber nicht ausgewerteten Phase-II-Studie
der AUO mit Docetaxel/Estramustin in Kombination
mit Epoetin-Alpha untersucht.

* Molekulare Therapieansätze*
Maligne Zellen zeichnen sich durch eine Aktivierung
verschiedener Signalwege aus, die einen Einfluß auf
die Proliferation und Induktion von Apoptose ausüben.
Diese Signalwege nehmen ihren Ausgang von Trans-
membran-Rezeptoren der Zellmembran, die dann meist
über eine Proteinkinase an der intrazellulären Domä-
ne eine Signalkaskade nach Bindung eines Liganden
aktivieren. Darüber hinaus erlangen die Tumorzellen
die Fähigkeit, invasiv zu wachsen und eine Angio-
genese zu induzieren. Die Modulation und Hemmung
dieser Signalwege bei einem malignen Tumor stellt
eine vielversprechende Therapieoption mit dem Ziel
der Kontrolle der Proliferation und Induktion von Apo-
ptose dar. Dabei ist es offensichtlich, daß die
Blockierung nur eines dieser Signalwege keinen gro-
ßen Einfluß auf die Biologie eines Tumors haben kann.
Aufgrund einer Überexpression bestimmter Rezepto-
ren kann jedoch auch eine Monotherapie ein Anspre-
chen bei einzelnen Patienten induzieren. Die bekann-
testen Signalwege stellen die Systeme des Epidermal
Growth Factor (EGF), des Vascular Endothelial Growth
Factors (VEGF) und des Platelet-derived Growth Fac-
tors (PDGF) dar.

* Epidermal Growth Factor Rezeptor beim Prostata-
karzinom*
Der Epidermal Growth Factor Rezeptor gehört zur
Gruppe der erbB-Rezeptoren (erbB1/Her-1) und wird
von den meisten Prostatakarzinomen exprimiert. Da-
bei ist die EGFR-Expression in hormonrefraktären Pro-
statakarzinomen  gegenüber  den  hormonsensitiven
Prostatakarzinomen erhöht. Eine hohe Expression des
EGFR ist darüber hinaus mit einer schlechten Prognose
assoziiert. Verschiedene Liganden des Rezeptors wie
der Epidermal Growth Factor (EGF), Tumor-Nekrose-
Faktor (TNF-α), Amphiregulin- und Heparin-binden-
des EGF führen zur Steigerung der Proliferation.
Die erste klinische Studie mit Gefitinib (Iressa), einem
Inhibitor der intrazellulären Proteinkinase-Domäne des
EGFR, zeigt jedoch lediglich eine PSA-Ansprechrate
von 3,5 %, wohingegen knapp 70 % der Patienten sogar
einen PSA-Progreß unter der Therapie aufwiesen.
In einer aktuellen Studie an 35 Patienten mit einem
Prostatakarzinom,  die  entweder 250 oder  500 mg
Gefitinib erhalten haben, zeigt sich bei keinem der
Patienten ein PSA-Ansprechen. Cetuximab (Erbitux),
ebenfalls  ein  EGFR-Antagonist,  wurde  bisher  noch
nicht  in  klinischen  Studien  beim  Prostatakarzinom
eingesetzt.
Klinische Studien an Patienten mit nicht-kleinzelli-
gen Bronchialkarzinomen zeigten ebenfalls niedrige
Ansprechraten zwischen 10 und 19 %. Eine
Subgruppe von Patienten zeichnete sich jedoch durch
ein  rasches  und  ausgprägtes  Ansprechen  auf  die
Monotherapie mit Iressa aus. In dieser Subgruppe von
Patienten konnten dann spezifische Mutationen des
EGF-Rezeptors nachgewiesen werden, die als Ursache
für die erhöhte Sensitivität gegenüber Iressa verant-
wortlich gemacht werden. In einer aktuellen
Studie konnte dieser Zusammenhang bestätigt wer-
den. Dabei stellt die EGFR-Mutation einen Prädiktor
für das Ansprechen auf Iressa und das Überleben von
Patienten mit einem NSCLC dar. Auch für die dem
EGFR nachgeschaltete Proteinkinase Kras wurden Mu-
tationen nachgewiesen und das Vorhandensein einer
Mutation des Exons-2 korreliert mit einer Resistenz
gegenüber Iressa. Aktuelle Untersuchungen beim
HRPCA werden derzeit von unserer Arbeitsgruppe
durchgeführt, um individuelle Therapiekonzepte auf
molekularer Basis zu entwickeln.

* Her-2/neu (erbb2) beim Prostatakarzinom*
Her-2/neu (auch als erbb2 bekannt) gehört zur EGFR-
Familie. Die Überexpression von Her-2 wird in ver-
schiedenen Tumoren gefunden und gilt als Marker für
eine schlechte Prognose. Beim Prostatakarzi-
nom scheint die Überexpression von Her-2 für die
Transformation zum hormonrefraktären Stadium eine
Rolle zu spielen. Auch für das Her-2 wurden be-
reits aktivierende Mutationen beschrieben, die für die
Progression von Mammakarzinomen wichtig sind.
Beim  Prostatakarzinom  wurden  diese  Mutationen
noch nicht untersucht. Darüber hinaus gibt es keine
Erkenntnisse  über  einen  Zusammenhang  zwischen
dem Vorhandensein dieser Mutationen und dem An-
sprechen auf Trastuzumab (Herceptin), einem mono-
klonalen Antikörper gegen Her-2. Klinische Phase II-
Studien  mit Trastuzumab  bei  Patienten  mit  einem
Prostatakarzinom zeigen PSA-Ansprechraten von ca.
20%. Darüber hinaus konnte bisher kein Zu-
sammenhang zwischen der Expression von HER-2 und
dem Ansprechen auf Trastuzumab gefunden werden.

* Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor (VEGF) beim 
Prostatakarzinom*
Der Vascular Endothelial Growth Factor gilt als der
wichtigste Induktor der Aniogenese. Beim Prostata-
karzinom konnte eine Korrelation zwischen der VEGF-
Expression und der Gefäßdichte gezeigt werden [29,
30]. In vivo konnte bereits gezeigt werden, daß Ant-
agonisten des VEGF das Wachstum humaner Prostata-
karzinom-Xenografts in Mäusen hemmt [31, 32]. Es
wird vermutet, daß beim Prostatakarzinom VEGF vor-
nehmlich von neuroendokrin differenzierten Zellen
produziert wird und neben dem neo-angiogenetischen
auch einen direkten wachstumsfördernden Effekt auf
die Prostatakarzinomzellen hat [33]. Thalidomid gilt
sowohl als Antagonist für VEGF als auch für den Fibro-
blast growth factor (FGF) und IL-6. Studien mit Thali-
domid bei Patienten mit einem Prostatakarzinom zeigen
PSA-Ansprechraten zwischen 15 und 18 % [34, 35]. In
Kombination mit Docetaxel zeigen sich signifikant
günstigere Ergebnisse bezüglich des mittleren Über-
lebens  und der  18-Monate-Überlebensrate im Ver-
gleich zur Docetaxel-Monotherapie [36]. Mutationen
des VEGF-Rezeptors oder der Tyrosin-Kinase, die den
Effekt von VEGF-Inhibitoren erhöhen oder inhibieren,
sind bisher nicht beschrieben.

* Platelet derived growth factor (PDGF) beim 
Prostatakarzinom*
Der Platelet derived growth factor (PDGF) hat eine
Tyrosin-Kinase-Domäne, welche für die Aktivierung
verschiedener Onkogene verantwortlich ist [37]. PDGF
selbst fördert die Mitose und gilt als Inhibitor der Apo-
ptose [38]. Darüber hinaus scheint PDGF an der Ent-
wicklung von Knochenmetastasen beim Prostatakarzi-
nom beteiligt zu sein [39]. Imatinib (Glivec) bindet
und inhibiert die Tyrosin-Kinase des PDGF-Rezeptors.
Daneben hemmt es das Bcr-abl-Onkoprotein, welches
vor allem bei der chronisch-myeloischen Leukämie
eine wichtige Rolle spielt [40]. Im Tiermodell hemmt
Imatinib die Entstehung von Knochen- und Lymphkno-
tenmetastasen bei Nackt-Mäusen mit einem hormon-
refraktären Prostatakarzinom [39]. Bei Veränderungen
in der Signalkaskade im Sinne von Amplifikationen
der Tyrosin-Kinase, Mutationen der ATP-Bindungsdo-
mäne der Tyrosin-Kinase sowie die Expression des
Glykoproteins (MDR-1) kommt es zu einer Resistenz
gegenüber Imatinib [41].
In einer klinischen Phase-II-Studie mit Imatinib bei
21 Patienten mit einem PSA-Progreß nach Lokalthera-
pie eines Prostatakarzinoms zeigte sich bei keinem der
Patienten ein Abfall des PSA-Wertes. Dagegen waren
62% der Patienten unter der Therapie PSA-progredient
[42]. Derzeit wird die onkologische Effektivität von
Imatinib bei Patienten mit einem PSA-Progreß nach
radikaler Prostatektomie an unserer Institution im Rah-
men einer klinischen Phase-II-Studie der AUO über-
prüft.
*
c-Kit beim Prostatakarzinom*
c-Kit gehört zu den Typ III-Tyrosin-Kinase-Rezeptoren
und wird in vielen verschiedenen benignen und mali-
gnen Geweben exprimiert (Paronetto MP, 2004). Dar-
über hinaus werden Dysregulationen des c-kit-Gens
für die maligne Transformation verschiedener Zellen
verantwortlich gemacht [43, 44]. c-Kit und dessen Li-
gand SCF wird in vielen Tumoren überexprimiert und
ist in der Lage, das Wachstum der Zellen über einen
autokrinen und parakrinen Signalweg zu stimulieren
[43].
Mutationen des KIT-Protoonkogens wurden vor al-
lem bei gastrointestinalen Stromatumoren (GIST) be-
schrieben [43]. Dabei handelt es sich um sog. Gain-
of-function-Mutationen,  die  dazu  führen,  daß  die
KIT-Signalkaskade ohne Bindung eines Liganden akti-
viert werden kann. Bei GIST zeigt Imatinib sehr gute
Ansprechraten gerade bei Vorhandensein der aktivie-
renden Mutationen.  Beim  Prostatakarzinom  finden
sich in der Literatur keine Untersuchungen zu den be-
schriebenen Mutationen des KIT-Protoonkogens.
Neben Mutationen, die den Wild-Typ c-Kit betref-
fen, wurde auch ein sog. Truncated c-Kit beschrieben.
Dabei handelt es sich um ein verkürztes c-Kit-Protein,
welches in verschiedenen Zell-Linien nachgewiesen
wurde [45]. Das tr-Kit wiederum ist ein potenter Akti-
vator der Src-Kinase, die eine wichtige Rolle für die
Proliferation und Metastasierung von androgensensiti-
ven und -insensitiven Prostatakarzinomen spielt [46,
47]. c-Kit wird ebenfalls von Imatinib inhibiert, wel-
ches kein Ansprechen in einer ersten klinischen Studie
bei Patienten mit einem PSA-Rezidiv zeigte [42].

* Zusammenfassung und Ausblick*
Die Therapie des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms
hat sich in den letzten Jahren gewandelt und erstmals
konnte mit einer Docetaxel-basierten Chemotherapie
ein Überlebensvorteil beim Prostatakarzinom nach-
gewiesen werden. Dennoch ist das PSA-rezidivfreie
Intervall im Mittel von 6 Monaten sehr kurz, so daß ist
die Entwicklung effektiver Kombinationstherapien Vor-
aussetzung für die weitere Verbesserung des Überle-
bens der Patienten darstellt.
Der Einsatz monoklonaler Antikörper (MAB) sowie
von Signaltransduktionsinhibitoren  (STI) stellt  dabei
eine interessante Therapieoption dar. Die Ergebnisse
der ersten Studien mit einem PSA-Ansprechen zwi-
schen 0 -18 % sind bisher enttäuschend. Einen Grund
dafür kann jedoch der unselektionierte Einsatz der
Substanzen  ohne vorherige  Expressionsanalyse  der
Rezeptoren darstellen. Wie auch beim Mamma- und
Bronchial-Ca erscheint es sinnvoll, die Expression der
Rezeptoren sowie das Vorhandensein bestimmter Re-
zeptor-Mutationen vor Einleitung der Therapie zu unter-
suchen. Hierdurch ließe sich ein individueller, tumor-
spezifischer Therapieansatz für jeden Patienten unter
der Vorstellung erstellen, die Aussicht auf ein Anspre-
chen des Tumors zu erhöhen. Derartige Therapieansätze
werden an unserer Institution initiiert, indem Biopsien
aus Metastasen oder der in situ verbliebenen Prostata
immunhistochemisch und molekular auf die Expression
von c-Kit, PDGFR, EGFR, VEGF und Her-2/neu analy-
siert werden. Abhängig vom Expressionsmuster wird
eine niedrig-dosierte Docetaxel-Therapie in Kombina-
tion mit einem STI eingeleitet.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo,
wir von der SHG Dithmarschen - Meldorf werden voraussichtlich mit insgesamt vier Männern an der Veranstaltung in Husum am kommenden Freitag mit Professor Jünemann aus Kiel teilnehmen. Danke an Dieter für die Anfahrt-Skizze.
Zum Info-Beitrag bitte noch nähere Hinweise zum Autor etc. (Quelle: Der Mann).
Gruß Werner R.

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Werner,

der angesprochene Artikel stammt von der Gruppe um Prof. Heidenreich. Link zur Original-Datei, gut zum Weiterrecherchieren:

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/5551.pdf

Einen ähnlichen Artikel, ebenfalls aus Köln, hat WW heute eingestellt unter "2 Punkte". Ich verlinke hier einfach nochmals, weil die Thematik auch hier sehr gut passt.

http://www.uro-news-online.de/archiv.../un0701_30.pdf

Gruß Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Dieter!

Danke für die Hinweise!

Zur Chemotherapie beim metastasierenden Prostatakarzinom will ich hier noch einige Gedanken mitteilen.

Halten wir fest:*Taxotere* *(Docetaxel) wird zur Zeit in Deutschland als Monotherapie mit 75 mg/m2 Körperoberfläche alle 3 Wochen angewendet, alternativ mit 35 mg/m2 als wöchentliches Schema.*
Das ist die aktuelle Leitlinie.

Nun haben wir festgestellt, dass möglicherweise (so aktuelle Studienergebnisse) Docetaxel in Kombination mit hochdosiertem Calcitriol wirksamer und verträglicher sein solle.

*Dr. Leibowitz* kombiniert im Rahmen eines weiteren Zyklus einer Androgen-
blockade bei einem noch nicht hormonrefraktären PCa ebenfalls Docetaxel mit anderen Medikamenten, in intermittierender Anwendung. Dabei legt er Wert auf die Feststellung, niemals ein Antiandrogen (z.B. Casodex, Flutamid etc.) ein zweites Mal, also hier nach dem ersten Zyklus einer Androgendeprivations-Therapie (ADT) zu verabreichen. Den Grund wissen wir, das Antiandrogen kann nach einer unbestimmten Anzahl von Anwendungsmonaten nicht nur unwirksam, sondern sogar vom Krebs "umgedreht" werden. Er "ernährt" sich dann zusätzlich davon.

Was macht Leibowitz anstelle dessen?

Er setzt z.B. Ketoconazol und auch Thalidomid (seit 2006 Revlimid, Thalidomid der zweiten Generation) ein.
Das wird übrigens auch von der Charite`in Berlin vorgeschlagen, aber erst, wenn das Prostatakarzinom in das hormonrefraktäre Stadium kommt.

Wir wissen, die Dosis macht das Gift!

Leibowitz gibt ab Beginn des zweiten Zyklus einer ADT eine sog. *gering dosierte Chemotherapie* mit Taxotere, Emcyt, Carboplatin. "Diese Chemotherapeutika werden außerordentlich gut vertragen, ohne Übelkeit oder Erbrechen..." ff ( BPS Magazin 1/2006, S.25). Zunächst in 15 Dosen.
Der individuelle klinische Zustand eines Patienten stellt die Grundlage für die (hier) Dosierungshöhe dar.

Er fügt dann weitere Komponenten hinzu (s. hierzu den von Herrn Christian Ligensa übersetzten ArtikeL in diesem BPS Magazin, ab Seite 23 !).

Er hebt bei der Behandlung auf Seite 26* "Avastin" als effektivsten EGFR-Blocker* hervor. Dieses Medikament wird bereits bei verschiede-
nen Krebsarten (so Brust-, Darm-, Lungenkrebs) erfolgreich, mit "statistisch signifikanter Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit" eingesetzt.
Auch wieder eine Kombination von Docetaxel mit einem Medikament, das hier eine starke antiangiogene Wirkung besitzt.

*Fazit:*

Offenbar zeigt sich, das Taxotere in Verbindung mit anderen gegen den PCa gerichteten Medikamenten eine bessere und u.U. verträglichere Form der Anwendung darstellen dürfte.

Weiterhin deutet alles darauf hin, dass die Anwendung eines Chemotherapeutikums (oder mehrerer Chemotherapeutika) sehr individuell erfolgen muß. Die Dosierung sollte wohl eher geringer, als bisher praktiziert, gewählt werden. Der Zeitpunkt der Anwendung spielt u.U. auch eine Rolle.

Denn (so ein Urologe aus Schleswig-Holstein)" *man zieht in einen Krieg, den man (so) nicht gewinnen kann."*

Es ist wissenschaftliches Faktum, dass die laut Leitlinien höher dosierte Standardanwendung mit Taxotere als Monotherapie das Überleben nur um wenige Monate im Mittel verlängert, mit entsprechender Reduzierung der Lebensqualität.

*Das Hoffnungsvolle zum Schluß:*

*Metastasierender Prostatakrebs kann (zur Zeit) nicht geheilt werden, er spricht "jedoch auf eine Behandlung in hohem Maße an und ist unter Kontrolle zu halten. Das Ziel der Behandlung von Patienten mit metastatischem Prostatakrebs ist, ihren Zustand in eine chron. Erkrankung zu überführen, ähnlich wie Bluthochdruck oder Diabetes. Patienten mit metastatischem Prostatakrebs brauchen nicht geheilt zu werden, damit sie eine normal lange Lebenszeit haben. Unser Ziel ist es, Prostatakrebszellen `in den Winterschlaf` zu schicken, sie ruhig zu stellen."* (Leibowitz, BPS Magazin, S. 26).

Ich wünsche Dir, Dieter, einen erfolgreichen Tag!
Das gilt auch für alle anderen Betroffenen!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## fritzien

Hallo ,

als Neuteilnehmer des Forums und PC Surviver seit 2002 
zunächst folgende Fragen :

Wer hat praktische Erfahrungen mit *Ganzkörperhyperthermie* bei PC?
Kann man nach Gewichtszunahme oder während einer 3HB Fett absaugen lassen (Lyposuktion) ?

Ist das Thema von Prof. Dr. Aigner (Medias Klinikum Burghausen / Bayern) schon diskutiert. worden ? Er praktiziert eine regionale Chemotherapie (RCT).

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten!

----------


## WinfriedW

> Nun haben wir festgestellt, dass möglicherweise (so aktuelle Studienergebnisse) Docetaxel in Kombination mit hoch dosiertem Calcitriol wirksamer und verträglicher sein solle.


Das haben wir nicht festgestellt. Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Phase-II-Studie. Die Ergebnisse sind relativ unsicher und bedürfen der Bestätigung in einer Phase-III-Studie. Calcitriol in so hohen Dosen kann sehr heftige Nebenwirkungen haben! Von daher kann man dieses Protokoll nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen. 




> Er setzt z.B. Ketoconazol und auch Thalidomid (seit 2006 Revlimid, Thalidomid der zweiten Generation) ein.
> Das wird übrigens auch von der Charite`in Berlin vorgeschlagen, aber erst, wenn das Prostatakarzinom in das hormonrefraktäre Stadium kommt.


Für Thalidomid gilt ähnliches wie für hoch dosiertes Calcitriol: Es gibt Phase-II-Studien, die einen gewissen Benefit erkennen. Ein bahnbrechender Durchbruch ist das nicht.




> Leibowitz gibt ab Beginn des zweiten Zyklus einer ADT eine sog. *gering dosierte Chemotherapie* mit Taxotere, Emcyt, Carboplatin. "Diese Chemotherapeutika werden außerordentlich gut vertragen, ohne Übelkeit oder Erbrechen..." ff ( BPS Magazin 1/2006, S.25). Zunächst in 15 Dosen.
> Der individuelle klinische Zustand eines Patienten stellt die Grundlage für die (hier) Dosierungshöhe dar.


Der letzte Satz gilt auch für die Taxotere Monotherapie. Jeder verantwortungsvolle Arzt wird die zu verabreichende Dosis vom klinischen Zustand des Patienten abhängig machen. Patienten deren klinischer Zustand es zulässt, haben den größten Benefit von der hohen Dosis mit 75mg/m².

Dass die Kombination von Taxotere mit Emcyt und Carboplatin geringere Nebenwirkungen hat als Taxotere alleine, bezweifle ich. Dass dadurch ein höherer Benefit gegeben ist, ist meines Wissens nicht belegt. Gibt es Studien?




> Er hebt bei der Behandlung auf Seite 26 "*Avastin" als effektivsten EGFR-Blocker* hervor. Dieses Medikament wird bereits bei verschiedenen Krebsarten (so Brust-, Darm-, Lungenkrebs) erfolgreich, mit "statistisch signifikanter Verlängerung der Überlebenszeit" eingesetzt.
> Auch wieder eine Kombination von Docetaxel mit einem Medikament, das hier eine starke antiangiogene Wirkung besitzt.


Avastin ist m. E. ein interessantes Medikament. Vermutlich gibt es aber hier in Deutschland keinen einzigen Prostatakrebspatienten, der damit behandelt wird. Es gibt auch in Deutschland keine Studie an die man sich anhängen könnte. Avastin wird sich derzeit nur sehr schwer bei der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse durchsetzen lassen. Wer es privat bezahlt, muss sehr viel Geld in die Hand nehmen. Leider gibt es auch bei Avastin keine gesicherten Zahlen.




> Es ist wissenschaftliches Faktum, dass die laut Leitlinien höher dosierte Standardanwendung mit Taxotere als Monotherapie das Überleben nur um wenige Monate im Mittel verlängert, mit entsprechender Reduzierung der Lebensqualität.


Das ist ein Scheiß! Leider bringt die niedrigere Dosierung überhaupt keine Lebensverlängerung. Dann kann mans, solange man beschwerdefrei ist, auch sein lassen - oder?




> *Metastasierender Prostatakrebs kann (zur Zeit) nicht geheilt werden, er spricht "jedoch auf eine Behandlung in hohem Maße an und ist unter Kontrolle zu halten. Das Ziel der Behandlung von Patienten mit metastatischem Prostatakrebs ist, ihren Zustand in eine chron. Erkrankung zu überführen, ähnlich wie Bluthochdruck oder Diabetes. Patienten mit metastatischem Prostatakrebs brauchen nicht geheilt zu werden, damit sie eine normal lange Lebenszeit haben. Unser Ziel ist es, Prostatakrebszellen `in den Winterschlaf` zu schicken, sie ruhig zu stellen."*


Na prima! Leider ist noch viel zu tun, bis das Ziel erreicht wird. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich das noch erlebe.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Kann man nach Gewichtszunahme oder während einer 3HB Fett absaugen lassen (Lyposuktion) ?


Ich würde *FDH* empfehlen!




> Er praktiziert eine regionale Chemotherapie (RCT).


Wie funktioniert das?

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

*Ganzkörperhyperthermie*
Hallo Winfried, 

ich mag ja Deine saloppe Art. Aber ein "erfahrener Benutzer" des Forums sollte einen "neuen Benutzer" doch sachlich und hilfreich begegnen.

Hallo fritzien,

eine Fettabsaugung sollte nur in besonderen Problemfällen angewendet werden. In der Tat würde ich lieber auf die Nahrungsqualität und - quantität achten. Das ist auch bei der Krebstherapie der bessere Weg.

Das mit der "regionalen Chemotherapie" interessiert mich wie Winfried auch? 
Berichte uns doch bitte darüber.

*Zur Hyperthermie*

*Wenn der Prostatakrebs fortgeschritten ist, kommt die Ganzkörper-Hyperthermie (GHT) zur Anwendung. Sie kann aber auch bei einem regional begrenzten Tumorgeschehen eingesetzt werden.*

*Prinzip: Der gesamte Körper wird überwärmt, es sollen dabei Kerntemperaturen von 41,5° - 42 ° erreicht werden. Damit will der Therapeut eine direkte und indirekte Wirkung auf den Krebs erzielen.*

*Anwendung: Ist von Klinik zu Klinik unterschiedlich. Es kommen sog. "Wärmeöfen" mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit zum Einsatz. Bei einem anderen Verfahren wird der Patient auf eine offene Netzliege durch wassergefilterte Infrarotstrahler erwärmt. Bei diesen Formen der GHT dauert die Therapiephase 45 -60 Minuten, unter einer milden Sedierung des Patienten und mit Kreislaufüberwachung.*
*Mit weniger Aufwand kann die GHT auch ambulant in Praxen in einem isolierten "Wärmebett" durchgeführt werden. Die Kreislaufbelastung ist bei dieser moderaten Form der GHT geringer. Hier kann auch die Koppelung mit einer Fiebertherapie erfolgen.*

*Die Ansprechrate soll hoch sein. Bei der extremen Variante sollen hohe Prozentzahlen bezüglich der Ansprechrate in Kombination mit anderen Therapieformen erreicht werden (Quelle: Gesellschaft für biologische Krebsabwehr information@biokrebs.de).*

*An der Charite´, Campus Virschow Klinikum, wurde die GHT schon studienmäßig erprobt, zur Zeit aber nicht praktiziert.* 

*Kosten: Die ambulante Therapie wird von der gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung in Deutschland derzeit nicht bezahlt. In anderen Ländern ist das anders: In der Niederlanden zum Beispiel ist die Hyperthermie u. a. bei Pat. mit fortgeschrittenem Zervixkarzinom ein Teil der normalen Regelversorgung.*

*Nach Angaben von Professor Wust (Charite`) ist eine Bezahlung der Therapie durch die GKV bei Patienten in Studien möglich, wenn die Behandlung an stationären Zentren erfolgt, die sich auf die Methode spezialisiert haben.*

*Weitere Informationen auch unter: KID, Heidelberg, Tel.: 06221-41 01 21 und*
*Deutsche Gesellschaft für Hyperthermie, Email: info@dght.net*
*und*
*Arbeitsgruppe Hyperthermie der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft*
*Internet: www.hyperthermie.org - Tel.: 069 - 630 096 0*

*Gruß Werner R.*

----------


## shg-pca-husum

Hallo Werner R.

Zur regionalen Chemo:

Regionale Chemotherapie zur Behandlung
solider Tumore und Metastasen

Unter regionaler Chemotherapie versteht man definitionsgemäß die örtliche, also auf eine Körperregion beschränkte Chemotherapie. Das Medikament wird dabei stets über die den Tumor oder die Tumorregion versorgende Arterie zugeführt. Die erste Passage der tumortoxischen Substanz durch das Zielgebiet erfolgt somit in einer sehr hohen Wirkkonzentration. Dies führt wiederum zu einem konzentrationsbedingt höheren Übertritt jener Zellgifte (Zytostatika) in die Tumorzellen und folglich zu einer besseren Wirkung vor Ort.

Diese Beobachtung machten erstmals Anfang der fünfziger Jahre Klopp und Biermann. Sie führten als erste eine arterielle Infusion eines Zytostatikums in ein die Tumorregion versorgendes Gefäß durch. Angesichts der starken lokalen Reaktion sprachen sie von einer chemotherapeutischen Bestrahlung.

Die arterielle Anwendung von Zytostatika bietet demzufolge die Möglichkeit, durch Veränderung technischer Parameter wie Dosis, Einwirkzeit, Blutflußraten, die Intensität der Wirkung am Tumor zu steuern.

Prinzip der Regionalen Chemotherapie (RCT)

Die regionale Chemotherapie ist wirksam bei soliden Tumoren. Nicht jede Tumorart zeigt das gleiche Ansprechen, d. h. Sensibilität auf hochkonzentrierte Chemotherapie.

Manche Tumore benötigen eine extrem hohe Konzentration des Zytostatikums (tumorwirksames Medikament), manche zeigen schon Wirkung mit niedrigeren Konzentrationen. Faustregel ist, daß etwa die 6fache Konzentration dessen, was unter herkömmlicher systemischer Chemotherapie erreicht wird, nötig ist, um einen soliden Tumor nachhaltig zu schädigen.

Mit diversen RCT-Techniken werden am Tumor drei- bis zehnfach, im Extremfall bis zu siebzigfach höhere Zytostatikakonzentrationen erzielt.

Ausschlaggebend für den Therapieerfolg ist auch die Blutversorgung des Tumors. An einen schlecht vaskularisierten Tumor kann selbst  über den direkten arteriellen Weg nur wenig Zytostatikum gebracht werden.

Geht vorwiegend für Magen, Leber, Brust, - Prostata wohl kaum.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Winfried.   Antwort auf Deine Bemerkungen! ...     " Es handelt sich hierbei um eine Phase-II-Studie. Die Ergebnisse sind relativ unsicher und bedürfen der Bestätigung in einer Phase-III-Studie. Calcitriol in so hohen Dosen kann sehr heftige Nebenwirkungen haben! Von daher kann man dieses Protokoll nicht uneingeschränkt empfehlen." ZITAT v. Winfried.
__________________________________________________  ______________
Antwort:
"Uneingeschränkt" kann man wohl keine Chemotherapie empfehlen. Es geht hier doch bei möglichen Kombinationen von Therapeutika um Männer, denen die Zeit davon läuft. Oder. Diese Männer können nicht noch diese oder jene randomisierte Studie in den nächsten Jahren abwarten.
__________________________________________________  ______________

"Der letzte Satz gilt auch für die Taxotere Monotherapie. Jeder verantwortungsvolle Arzt wird die zu verabreichende Dosis vom klinischen Zustand des Patienten abhängig machen. Patienten deren klinischer Zustand es zulässt, haben den größten Benefit von der hohen Dosis mit 75mg/m²."ZITAT v. Winfried.
__________________________________________________  ______________
Antwort:
Professor Dr. Axel Heidenreich sagt zur Docetaxel-Monotherapie:

"Docetaxel stellt derzeit den Standard in der chemotherapeutischen Behandlung des HRPCA (hormonrefraktären PCa) dar, bei geeigneter Indikation. Durch... die sinnvolle *Kombination* von Docetaxel mit *verschiedenen Zytostatika* anderer Wirkmechanismen ..." kann die Überlebensverlängerung optimiert werden.
__________________________________________________  ______________


"Dass die Kombination von Taxotere mit Emcyt und Carboplatin geringere Nebenwirkungen hat als Taxotere alleine, bezweifle ich. Dass dadurch ein höherer Benefit gegeben ist, ist meines Wissens nicht belegt. Gibt es Studien?"ZITAT v. Winfried.
__________________________________________________  ______________
Antwort:
Laut Prof. Heidenreich nur wenige Studien. Eine mit Taxol (Paclitaxel) in Kombination mit Estramustinphosphat und Carboplatin. Ansprechraten werden mit 58 % und 67 % angegeben. Das mittlere Überleben mit 10 - 19,9 Monaten. Urakami et al.
__________________________________________________  ______________
"Das ist ein Scheiß! Leider bringt die niedrigere Dosierung überhaupt keine Lebensverlängerung. Dann kann mans, solange man beschwerdefrei ist, auch sein lassen - oder?" ZITAT v. Winfried.
__________________________________________________  ______________
Antwort:
Wieder unser Professor Heidenreich: Studienarm dreiwöchetl. Docetaxel 70 mg/m2 = *18,6* und Studienarm wöchentlich Docetaxel 35 mg/m2 = *18,0* Monate med. Überleben.

"Beide Therapieschemen (die höher dosierten Schemata und die geringer dosierten Schemata) unterscheiden sich jedoch *deutlich* bezüglich ihrer *Toxizität*." (s. Palliative Therapiestrategien beim Prostatakarzinom, A.Heidenreich) 

Anscheinend ist der Vorteil eines längeren Überlebens beim höher dosierten Schema nicht so groß.
Andererseits sollen operierte Männer eine signifikant höhere mittlere Lebenserwartung von 27 Monaten im Gegensatz zu nichtoperierten von 18 Monaten haben, so Professor Heidenreich. Dann hättest Du es ja mit Deiner OP richtig gemacht, wenn das richtig sein sollte. Was ich Dir, Winfried, von Herzen wünsche!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Dieter!

Interessant ist das aber allemal. Kannst Du hier wieder eine Quellenangabe geben?
Sollten wir uns nocheinmal näher anschauen.

Gruß Werner

----------


## WinfriedW

> Interessant ist das aber allemal. Kannst Du hier wieder eine Quellenangabe geben?
> Sollten wir uns nocheinmal näher anschauen.


Hierzu: http://www.prof-aigner.de

Ob das allerdings eine Lösung bei systemischem PK ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hierzu: http://www.prof-aigner.de
> 
> Ob das allerdings eine Lösung bei systemischem PK ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

danke für den Link. Eine Option hinsichtlich des "systemischen PK" scheint es bei bereits erfolgter multipler Metastasierung nicht zu sein.

Jedoch sollte es als ein mögliches Element, wenn der PK vom Stadium noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten ist (oder sich in Remission befindet), durchaus vermerkt werden.

Also nicht gleich abhaken.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

*ANTHRAZYKLINE beim fortgeschrittenen PK*

*Die Organkommission Mamma der AGO empfiehlt:*

*Für die First - line Monotherapie und auch nach Vorbehandlung mit Taxanen wird das "pegylierte liposomale Doxorubicin CAELYX" empfohlen.*

*Basis dieser Therapieempfehlungen sind zwei große Phase -III-Studien, die auch die Grundlage für die 2003 erteilte Zulassung von Caelyx als Monotherapie des metastasierten Brustkrebses bilden.*

*Beim Prostatakrebs haben die Kölner Ärzte (Heidenreich) schon mit Anthrazyklinen gearbeitet.*

*" Lediglich die Kombinationstherapie von Doxorubicin (40 mg/m2) und EMP (840 mg/die) mit dosiseskalierendem Cyclophosphamid (800 - 2000 mg/m2) resultierte mit einer positiven PSA-Antwort von 46 %, die im Mittel 23 Monate andauerte."*

*"In erfahrenen Händen ... eine interessante Alternative zu den Taxan-basierten Regimen" (Aus "Palliative Therapiestrategien beim Prostatakarzinom" Prof. Dr. Axel Heidenreich.*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## frihama

Hallo, lieber Werner,

mein "Titel" soll besagen: Bewunderung für Dich.

Ganz sachlich: Deine mich überzeugenden Zeilen bestätigen mich in meiner seit drei Jahren geäusserten Ablehnung der Chemotherapie/ Taxothere. Doch was bleibt mir, wenn ich dignitas nicht wähle, nachdem am 08.03.07 meine zweite PET-Untersuchung in Ulm eine gewaltige "Progression" meiner Knochenmetastasen offenbarte??

Können mir die von Dir genannten Anthrazykline helfen? (Oder könnte mir Vascustatine oder Modifizierte Citrus Pektine nützlich sein? )

Meine PK-Geschichte findest Du übrigens über "frihama" in der Benutzerliste.

vielen Dank und viele Grüße           frihama

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo frihama!

VascoStatin (Ackerwinde) gilt als Angiogenesehemmer. Gehe hierzu bitte in den Forum-Extrakt, dort wird dieses Thema ausführlich diskutiert.

Modifizierte Citrus Pektine werden ebenfalls ausführlich im Forum-Extrakt besprochen. Schau`dort einmal in Ruhe hinein.

Über einige Behandlungs-Optionen haben wir gesprochen... OK?!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Werner  als Initiator dieses Threads und alle anderen.
Leider kann auch ich mich aus Mangel an Kenntnissen über diverse Formen der Chemotherapie nicht beteiligen, möchte nur einige Gedanken einwerfen, die mir hierzu in den Sinn kommen. 
Eben habe ich mir zum xten Male die Professoren Altwein,Gschwend, Miller, Wirth und Wolff  in der Expertenrunde  der AUA2006 (www.krebsgesellschaft.de) angehört, was sie zum high risk Prostatakrebs zu sagen haben. Als Quintessenz habe ich mir notiert, dass in einem multimodalen Therapiekonzept die Prostatektomie einen zentralen Platz finden könnte, wobei das Ergebnis eines zu erstellenden Bio-Profils die adjuvanten Massnahmen bestimmen würde, wo neben Hormontherapie auch Strahlentherapie und frühzeitige (!) Chemotherapie in Frage kämen. Mammakarzinome würden bereits zu 50% nach diesem Muster therapiert, und die Gynäkologen uns hier weit voraus seien.
Da würde ich es doch als eine der Zielsetzungen in der Plattform sehen, den Rückstand zu den Gynäkologen aufzuholen.
Und das wird nur zu erreichen sein, wenn Patienten und Selbsthilfegruppen die Schema-F-Behandlungen verweigern und zeitgemässere Behandlungsrichtlinien einfordern. 
Im Falle von Winfried würde das bedeuten, dass nicht er sondern ein Ärztegremium sich all die Gedanken machen würde, die er zu machen sich gezwungen sieht.

Dann möchte ich sagen, dass ich und alle gleichermassen von den schlimmeren Formen des Prostatakrebses nicht betroffenen eigentlich nicht in der Lage sind zu sagen, wie wir uns in diesem Falle verhalten würden. Das ist eine existenzielle Frage, die jeder nur beantworten kann, wenn er in diese Situation kommt. 
Ich glaube, dass ich wie bisher dem Arzt nicht blind vertrauen sondern meinen eigenen Kopf durchsetzen würde. Ich würde mir die Frage stellen: Was lasse ich mit mir machen?
Ich glaube, ich würde, nachdem ich Hackethal und Leibowitz gelesen habe, anders als Winfried, den Vorschlägen von Prof. Heidenreich und der Expertengruppe im AUA2006 nicht folgen, mich auf keinen Fall operieren lassen, weil ich befürchte, dass man mir da mehr kaputt macht als was man heilt.
Ich würde auch, nachdem ich die Forschungsergebnisse von Tribukait und der Gruppe der Zytopathologen kenne, mich entgegen den Richtlinien und gängiger Praxis nicht auf eine Mono-Hormontherapie einlassen.
Die gefürchtete Hormonresistenz ist hausgemacht. Eine Hormontherapie, ebenso eine Chemotherapie, muss abgebrochen werden, solange sie noch wirkt. Hormonresistenz ist das Ergebnis einer falschen Therapie. 
Und nachdem sie eingetreten ist, nimmt man sie an wie ein Gottesurteil und tut sich dann schwer, mit ihr umzugehen. Da werden  durchschnittliche 3 - 4 Monarte Lebensverlängerung diskutiert. Was ist das schon? Und die meisten der diskutierten Substanzen sind in Deutschland entweder nicht zugelassen oder nicht beschaffbar oder nicht bezahlbar oder es gibt hier keinen Arzt, der damit umgehen kann. Also sind das doch theoretische Diskussionen ohne praktischen Nutzwert für die Betroffenen.

Also was würde ich tun?  Ich würde versuchen einen Onkologen zu finden, der bereit ist, mich mit Kombinationen von Hormontherapie und frühzeitiger Chemotherapie , intermittierend mit antiangiogenen Mitteln wie Celebrex und Thalidomid zu behandeln, solange es geht . . .
Irgendwann hat ohnehin alles ein Ende.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## HorstK

Zitat (Auszug) von Reinardo:
...mich auf keinen Fall operieren lassen...

Hola Reinardo,

für Dein Alter mag das so sein. Ich habe mich in meinem Alter anders entschieden - siehe Profil - 
Ohne Medikamente, z.Z. einfach schön!

Dein letzter Satz "Irgendwann hat ohnehin alles ein Ende" gilt natürlich auch für mich.

Wenn Du gerade wieder in Moraira bist, sage ich 
Adios.

Alles Gute, Horst

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Also was würde ich tun? Ich würde versuchen einen Onkologen zu finden, der bereit ist, mich mit Kombinationen von Hormontherapie und frühzeitiger Chemotherapie , intermittierend mit antiangiogenen Mitteln wie Celebrex und Thalidomid zu behandeln, solange es geht . . .
Irgendwann hat ohnehin alles ein Ende.
Gruss, Reinardo[/quote]

Hallo Reinardo,

das ist in der Tat der derzeitige "progressive" Therapieansatz. Aber, wenn Du genau ´reingeschaut hättest, dann würdest Du bemerkt haben, es gibt noch ein wenig mehr!
Und das wollen wir gerade diskutieren!
Immuntherapie, im weiteren Sinne, z.B..

Prostatakrebs ist doch gerade eine Immunkrankheit, die zur Zeit durch Interventionen "behandelt" wird, die zum Teil das Immunsystem primär stark schädigen.

Das Du den Brustkrebs als Vergleichskrankheit heranführst, ist sehr wichtig. Jedoch sind die Behandlungsleitlinien auch da sehr eingeschränkt, was das primär metastasierende Mammakarzinom betrifft.

Hier beim Brustkrebs wird - anders als beim Prostatakrebs - von Diagnosestellung an, gleich massiv und frontal behandelt. Leider eben auch
bei palliativer, also nicht heilbarer Situation mit sehr starken unerwünschten Wirkungen, bedingt durch die betonte chemotherapeutische Linie.
Aber es werden auch schon früh sog.* monoklonale Antikörper* eingesetzt, die offensichtlich beim Prostatakarzinom erst in der "Endphase" erwogen werden.

Ist beim Brustkrebs und beim Prostatakrebs die Diagnose:Primär metastasierendes Karzinom, so bedeutet das im Ansatz: *Keine Heilung mehr!*

Unsere Aufgabe wird es nun sein, zu schauen, was gibt es, *und was gibt es noch!      Und nicht nur die Theorie - sondern auch die praktischen Möglichkeiten!*

Für Fatalismus haben wir allemal die Zeit!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ganz sachlich: Deine mich überzeugenden Zeilen bestätigen mich in meiner seit drei Jahren geäusserten Ablehnung der Chemotherapie/ Taxothere. Doch was bleibt mir, wenn ich dignitas nicht wähle, nachdem am 08.03.07 meine zweite PET-Untersuchung in Ulm eine gewaltige "Progression" meiner Knochenmetastasen offenbarte??
> 
> Können mir die von Dir genannten Anthrazykline helfen? (Oder könnte mir Vascustatine oder Modifizierte Citrus Pektine nützlich sein? )


Wobei ich deine Argumentation nicht ganz verstehe, frihama. Taxotere ist nicht die Lösung aller Probleme, aber es gibt immerhin Phase-III-Studien, die die Wirksamkeit und Grenzen von Taxotere untersucht haben. Ob Anthrazykline, die man experimentell in Erwägung ziehen könnte, geringere Nebenwirkungen haben als Taxotere, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls ist es so, dass auch Anthrazykline die Erbsubstanz (DNA) schädigen. Anthrazykline wirkem gegen unterschiedliche Krebsarten und werden häufig mit Zytostatika wie Taxanen, 5-FU oder Cyclophosphamid kombiniert. OK, kann man versuchen, aber wo ist der Vorteil? Warum versucht man es nicht erst mal mit Taxotere?

MCP kann man, wenn man Geld übrig hat, auch versuchen. Ich nehme MCP ein und habe den Eindruck, dass es rein gar nichts bringt und werde es deshalb wieder absetzen. Das mag bei dir natürlich ganz anders sein, du solltest dir aber nicht zu viel davon versprechen.

VascoStatin habe ich noch nicht probiert und kann deshalb nichts dazu sagen. Zu große Hoffungen würde ich mir dies bezüglich nicht machen. Ich setzte jetzt erst mal auf Thalidomid. 




> Im Falle von Winfried würde das bedeuten, dass nicht er sondern ein Ärztegremium sich all die Gedanken machen würde, die er zu machen sich gezwungen sieht.


So ist es! Da hast du völlig Recht. In der Praxis läuft es allerdings völlig anders. 

Ich habe mich an der Erlanger Strahlenklinik einer Radatio unterzogen, die mir zumindest PSA-mäßig rein gar nichts gebracht hat. Am Ende der Behandlung bemühte ich mich um einen Termin mit dem Oberarzt Prof. Dr. med. Gerhard Grabenbauer, um mit ihm das weitere Vorgehen zu erörtern. Dieser Termin wurde mir verweigert. Sein Büro setzte mich telefonisch über meine Frau in Kenntnis, ich sei austherapiert und solle mich an meinen Urologen wenden.

Am Klinikum in Nürnberg gibt es, wenn man der hiesigen Zeitung glauben darf, ein *interdisziplinäres Tumorboard*, welches mit dem Namen Prof. Dr. med. Martin Wilhelm verbunden ist. Ich habe versucht, dort auf die Tagesordnung zu kommen. Das scheitert schon daran, dass Prof. Wilhelm nicht privat versicherten Patienten das Gespräch verweigert.

Auch beim *interdisziplinären Board Urologischer Tumore (Tumorboard)* in München habe ich es versucht. Gelandet bin ich in der Sprechstunde von Herrn Dr. med. N. Zandl - von interdisziplinärem Tumorboard keine Spur. Das kannst du dir getrost knicken, zumal auch Herr Dr. Zandel nur ungern mit Kassenpatienten spricht.




> Prostatakrebs ist doch gerade eine Immunkrankheit, die zur Zeit durch Interventionen "behandelt" wird, die zum Teil das Immunsystem primär stark schädigen.


Woher hast du diese Information? Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass, wie bei anderen Krebsarten auch, das Immunsystem die entarteten Zellen nicht als solche erkennt und von daher kläglich versagt?

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Woher hast du diese Information? Ist es nicht vielmehr so, dass, wie bei anderen Krebsarten auch, das Immunsystem die entarteten Zellen nicht als solche erkennt und von daher kläglich versagt?

WW[/quote]

Hallo Winfried,

was Du hinsichtlich Deiner Erfahrungen mit einigen Professoren und Ärzten hier geschildert hast, kann ich so bestätigen.

Es ist in der Tat ein Drama, wie sich sehr oft hilfesuchende Patienten abgekanzelt vorkommen müssen.

Es scheint diese Vorgehensweise ökonomisch und sozialpolitisch gewollt zu sein.

Wie die so handelnden Professoren und Ärzte das mit ihrem Gewissen und ihrem Verständnis als Helfer am Menschen verantworten können, müssen sie hoffentlich irgendwann quittiert bekommen. Geleistete Eide sind augenscheinlich für einige Herren unverbindliche Empfehlungen.

Der Patient, soweit er gesetzlich krankenversichert ist, soll wohl mit einer standardisierten Notversorgung abgespeist werden. Die Mehrklassen-Medizin ist der Weg und das Ziel. Der gesetzlich Krankenversicherte soll sich schämen, so das Motto! 

Gute und sozial denkende Ärzte sollten aber nicht vergessen werden! Denn es gibt sie!

Vielleicht können wir ja auch diese guten Beispiele in Zukunft öfter einmal benennen.

So, das zu Deiner Odyssee, Winfried!

*Frage: Immunsystem (Einige Gedanken...)*

Unser Immunsystem wird ständig mit allen möglichen Krankheitserregern konfrontiert. Ebenso muß es täglich mit unterschiedlichen Krebszellen im Organismus fertig werden. Und es wird auch in der Regel damit fertig.

Ensteht ein Karzinom, hat das Immunsystem zu dieser Zeit versagt. Das bedeutet, in diesem Moment der Entwicklung von Tumorzellen hat der Organismus nicht die Möglichkeit gehabt, diese Entstehung zu verhindern.
Die Ursachen und Gründe können sehr vielfältig sein.

Was bisher für den Körper kein Problem darstellte, ist nun eine Tumorerkrankung. Diese bekommt nun eine Eigendynamik.

Mit dieser dynamischen Entwicklung im Körper werden unterschiedliche Wechselwirkungen aktiviert, die nichtgewollten Zellen mutieren permanent.

Und sie tarnen sich. Die Immunzellen können sie nicht mehr voll erkennen.

Und hier muß die Immuntherapie einsetzen.

Wie, sollten wir diskutieren. Ich will hier nicht vorgreifen.

Dr. Strum hat in seinem Buch bereits einige Immuntherapie-Beispiele genannt.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## RuStra

hallo Winfried,

mir hat ein Mitstreiter eine Brochüre geschickt von einem Arzt bei Dir um die Ecke, vielleicht kennst Du ihn schon, der macht Immuntherapien gg. Krebs. Arno Thaller, www.praxis-thaller.de

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Rudolf,

das sieht doch gar nicht schlecht aus, ist aber nichts für WW. Fieber hätten wir früher gebraucht, als das Immunsystem versagte, jetzt bring mir das nichts mehr.

Gruß Hans

----------


## Harro

*Die orale Chemotherapie als Behandlungsalternative*

Hallo, Ihr alle,

bei meinem heutigen Besuch in der Radioonkologie Mannheim fiel mir eine Broschüre in die Hände, die thematisch sehr gut aufgebaut ist und vom "Interdisziplinären Brustzentrum im Klinikum Kassel" herausgegeben wird.

Hier wird sehr ausführlich beschrieben, was eine Chemotherapie ist und wozu sie dient. Wie wirkt Chemotherapie? Wie kann eine Chemotherapie verabreicht werden? Welche Vorteile hat eine orale Chemotherapie? Welche Medikamente stehen für eine Chemotherapie zur Verfügung.

Und das alles immer fein säuberlich untergliedert. Da erscheint dann z.B. unter Capecitabin beginnend auf Seite 19: In welcher Situation kann Capecitabin eingesetzt werden? : Eine orale Behandlung mit Capecitabin alleine (Monotherapie) kommt für Sie in Betracht, wenn Sie zuvor bereits eine Chemotherapie mit einem Zytostatikum aus der Gruppe der "*Anthrazykline" * (Doxorubicin oder Epirubin und einem Zytostatikum aus der Gruppe der Taxane (Docetaxel oder Paclitaxel) erhalten haben etc. etc.

Irgendwie kommt mir das alles bekannt vor, nur habe ich das noch nie so komprimiert zu lesen bekommen. Es wird dann sehr ausführlich über Nebenwirkungen, und wie man damit umgehen kann berichtet. Am Ende finden man etliche Berichte von Betroffenen über Ihre Erfolge oder auch Mißerfolge. So was müßte doch auch von Männern für Männer auf die Reihe zu bekommen sein. Ich bin nur ein nicht medizinisch vorbelasteter Ruheständler. Aber für meine damals berufliche Materie Elektrotechnik hätte ich, wenn es darum gegangen wäre, versucht, eine solche Bibel in allgemein verständlicher Sprache zusammenzukriegen. Das war wieder mal nur so dahin geschrieben - aber ich vermag es für unsere Belange nicht zu realisieren.

*"Es gibt kein großes Genie ohne einen Schuss Verrücktheit"*
(Aristoteles)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hutschi, hallo HansiB, hallo RuStra,

Immuntherapien reduzieren sich nicht auf einfache Fiebertherapien. Wir sollten überlegen, was hat z.B. Dr. Strum in seinem Buch als Therapieansätze der Zukunft angeführt. Was gibt es von diesen Ansätzen bereits, resp. was wird schon angewendet und klinisch erprobt.

Die Chemotherapie - Schiene droht ja allen Männern, die sich mit einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom auseinandersetzen müssen.

Warum sollten immuntherapeutische Elemente für Männer, die bereits durch die standardisierte Chemotherapie malträtiert wurden, nichts mehr bringen. Es gibt ein Wort aus dem klinischen Horrorkabinett: Austherapiert. Dem Winfried hat man es ja wohl auch schon serviert.

Was Hutschi kurz zuvor angeführt hat, klingt doch sehr logisch. Oder?
Vielleicht könntest Du mir dieses Heft zukommen lassen, Hutschi? 

Wir sollten versuchen, das scheinbar Komplizierte für alle betroffenen Männer einfach zu machen.

Tausende Männer haben bereits die Diagnose bekommen: Primär metastasierendes Prostatakarzinom. Hat man diesen Männern, die möglicherweise zum Zeitpunkt der Diagnose nicht einmal wußten, was ein PSA-Wert ist, gesagt, mein Lieber, das war´s. Du bekommst jetzt für eine gewisse Zeit eine Androgenentzugs-Therapie, dann eine ordentliche Dröhnung Chemotherapie, wenn Du Glück hast wirkt sie einige Monate, wenn nicht, Pech, dann "ab in die Kiste". Aber bitte mit einigen ordentlichen Nebenwirkungen vorher.
Hat man diesen Männern gesagt, dass viele Ärzte ebenso mit dieser Diagnose allzu wenig anfangen können. Nur, es gibt den kleinen Unterschied, wir sind die Betroffenen!

Ich kann leider diese Bemerkung nicht unterlassen, es gibt knallharte Interessengruppen, die wollen diese für uns lebensnotwendige Transparenz nicht!

Aber wir sind auch eine sehr motivierte Interessengruppe.

Hutschi, meine Metaphern sind leider nicht so gut wie Deine:

Aber wir kennen alle die Geschichte von David und Goliath...

*Also, wie springt der Hase aus der Pfanne!!!*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Harro

Hallo Werner,

Zitat *Werner  : * Vielleicht könntest Du mir dieses Heft zukommen lassen, Hutschi? 

Natürlich, geht morgen an Dich ab. Ich hoffe, die Post findet Dich unter der in Deiner PKH angegebenen Anschrift. Die Postleitzahl und die Straße finde ich sicher unter www.telefonbuch.de

*"Glücklich sein ist bei weitem nicht dasselbe, als aufhören unglücklich zu sein"   *   (Johann Nepomuk Nestroy)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hutschi,

die Anschrift habe ich komplettiert!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## RuStra

> Es gibt ein Wort aus dem klinischen Horrorkabinett: Austherapiert. Dem Winfried hat man es ja wohl auch schon serviert.


wir sollten dem, der "Sie sind leider austherapiert" sagt, bekanntgeben, dass er  nun leider "selbst ausgekickt" ist, nämlich aus dem Kreis der patientenzugewandten vertrauenswürdigen Ärzte - und tschüss! Der kommt dann auf unser interne bitte-nicht-weiterempfehlen-liste.

Es gibt immer noch was, was gemacht werden könnte - nur der Betroffene selbst sollte das Recht haben, zu entscheiden, obs genug ist.  An Krebs vorzeitig zu sterben und sterben lassen, ist unwürdig und ungehörig.

grüsse,
rudolf

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

als Fan einer Immunstimulierung bin ich immer interessiert. Mich interessieren weniger Studien so z.B. unter Chemo. 
Mir ist wichtig mein Immunsystem, stimmuliert durch BIO-Bran, jetzt neu die "Sanierung" des schon gut funktionierenden, gesunden Darms durch meine Heilpraktikerin. 80% des Immunsystems, befinden sich in der Wand des Dünn- und Dickdarms. Dadurch wird die Funktion des Stoffwechsels und (hoffentlich) für die geringere Ausbreitung der Krebszellen, die ja bei mir genügend vorhanden sind, gesorgt.

Meine Diagnose war stark metastasierter PK, auch ich hatte keine Ahnung von PSA oder Urountersuchungen und bekam Gott sei Dank eine ADP. Ich habe mich schnell von meinem ersten Uro verabschiedet, dem 3 Stanzen Biopsie reichten (PK war durch MRT vermutet) und nicht mal die kleinste bildgebende Untersuchung für notwendig hielt.

Eine ordentliche Dröhnung Chemo wurde mir weder vom zweiten Uro noch vom Onko vorgeschlagen.

Wir sind zwar die Betroffenen, aber sind alle alt genug, um uns selbst Gedanken zu machen und nicht alles den Ärzten zu glauben. Mann kann auch selbst der Goliath sein und muss sich nicht als David fühlen.
Gruß Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Hutschi, hallo Hans,

Danke Hutschi für Deine prompte Zusendung der Broschüre. Schau` in Deinen E-Mail-Eingang. Was meinst Du zu so einer praktischen Vorgehensweise?
Hans, Deine Worte sind so in Ordnung! Wir müssen versuchen, in der Position, in welche viele von uns durch den eigenen Arzt geraten sind, in dem er z.B. den PSA-Wert bei den regelmäßigen Vorsorgeuntersuchungen *nicht* hat nehmen lassen, eine realitätsgerechte Antwort zu finden.
Der eigene Arzt praktiziert so weiter, nur sein Patient muß sich mit der u.U. tödlichen Krankheit auseinandersetzen. Und es kommen immer wieder neue Patienten dazu, die die Diagnose erhalten:... fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom .
Unser Anliegen muß es sein, über vernünftige Informationen für Patienten aber auch für Ärzte, die oft selber ihren PSA-Wert nicht nehmen und kennen, diese schreckliche Diagnose immer seltener zu machen.
Wenn jemand eine Krebserkrankung diagnostiziert bekommt, z.B. einen primären Hirntumor, so war das in der Regel nicht für den Patienten vermeidbar. Aber ein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom bei einem Mann zu diagnostizieren, der Jahr für Jahr seine Blutbilder hat machen lassen, disqualifiziert sich doch wohl ohne Worte. Von diesen Männern haben wir viele in den Selbsthilfegruppen.
Gruß Werner R.

----------


## RuStra

> Unser Anliegen muß es sein, über vernünftige Informationen für Patienten aber auch für Ärzte, die oft selber ihren PSA-Wert nicht nehmen und kennen, diese schreckliche Diagnose immer seltener zu machen.
> ...
> Aber ein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom bei einem Mann zu diagnostizieren, der Jahr für Jahr seine Blutbilder hat machen lassen, disqualifiziert sich doch wohl ohne Worte. Von diesen Männern habe wir viele in den Selbsthilfegruppen.
> Gruß Werner R.


ja, ich bin auch so einer - trotz jährlicher PSA-Messung, was auf ein weiteres Problem hinweist: Nicht nur die deutschlandtypische Schlampigkeit (für die, die meinen, na, da überzieht er schon wieder: weil der PSA-Test hier von der GKV nicht bezahlt wird), auch das Verfahren ist suboptimal und muss dringend verbessert werden. PSA 4 als  Grenze ist falsch u. muss nach unten korrigiert werden. Die Leitlinien zur Früherkennung, s.
*http://www.urolisk.info/43.98.html*

 sind nicht fein genug differenziert. Immer noch zu wenig Diagnose, was zwangsläufig zusammen mit den eingespielten Ritualen der PK-Behandlungs-Industrie zur gespaltenen Welt nach der Diagnose führt: Die Anfangs-Krebse werden übertherapiert, für die fortgeschrittenen herrscht Ratlosigkeit.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Leitfaden Chemo-Therapie*

Hallo Werner,

komme erst heute wieder dazu, zu Deiner E-Mail-Aufforderung, mich zusammen mit unseren zahlreichen Experten aus dem Forum an einer so von mir formulierten Zusammenstellung aller Möglichkeiten der Chemo-Therapie beim hormonunabhänigem PCa zu beteiligen. Dies sind schon Wortfetzen aus meiner vorgestern an Dich herausgegangen E-Mail-Antwort. Es ist wirklich an der Zeit, hier ähnlich wie bei der Dir zugesandten Broschüre für Brustkrebs auch für den Prostatkrebs etwas auf die Beine zu stellen.
Unter Kisp hat man natürlich schon enorme Auswahl an Beiträgen zu Chemotherapien. Ich erspare es mir deshalb, das hier alles komprimiert aufzuführen. Wenn ich mir nun die blauen Ratgeber von der Deutschen Krebshilfe alle nacheinander anschaue, stelle auch ich fest, daß selbst in der Ausgabe 17 "Prostatakrebs" zu Chemotherapie nur folgendes zu lesen ist: Die *Chemotherapie* basiert wie die Strahlentherapie auf dem Prinzip, dass sie die Krebszellen eher angreift als normales Gewebe. Bei den Medikamenten (Zytostatika), die bei einer Chemotherapie zum Einsatz kommen, handelt es sich um Zellgifte, die vor allem auf sich teilende Zellen wirken. Da Tumorzellen sich praktisch ständig vermehren, werden vor allem diese geschädigt. Aber auch gesundes Gewebe, das sich relativ oft erneuert, wird in Mitleidenschaft gezogen. Und jetzt kommts"* In der Behandlung des Prostatakrebses spielt die Chemotherapie eine untergeordnete RolleW". Sie kann dann angewendet werden, wenn der Tumor trotz Hormon-und/oder Strahlentherapie nicht unter Kontrolle gebracht werden kann. Für diesen Fall stehen heute gut verträgliche Chemotherapeutika zur Verfügung".*

Ende Der Story - nichts mehr. Und hier sollten wir wohl anknüpfen.
Nur ich bezweifle, ob die finanziellen Gegebenheiten des BPS ausreichen, um hier erschöpfend aus dem riesigen Arsenal der zur Verfügung stehenden Ansätze ein kompaktes Produkt Realität werden zu lassen, das auch Otto Normalverbraucher zu deuten vermag. 
Wir können die Pharmaindustrie einbeziehen. Jeder für sein Produkt. Das wird nicht zur notwendigen Neutralität führen. Also müssen Experten hinzu gewonnen werden, die die einzelnen Beiträge inhaltlich abklopfen und letztlich in einer vernünftigen Abfolge aneinanderzureihen in der Lage sind.
Aber auch Außenseiterkonzepte wie der Leibowotz-Cocktail sollten nicht außer Acht gelassen werden, denn Medikamente wie z.B. Thalidomid wird im Normalfall öffentlich kein seriöser Urologe/Onkologe für gut befinden.

Also, wer kann das alles bewerkstelligen? Warum nicht die Deutsche Krebshilfe, wenn man ihr Entscheidungshilfen bietet, die ein noch zu gewinnender Facharztkreis mit unterstützt? Aber wer von diesen Experten wird sich wohl dafür einsetzen? Lieber Werner, ich hoffe, daß sich noch einige Mutige finden. die hierzu noch etwas sagen möchten. Man kann es auch so angehen.........

*"Ich denke niemals an die Zukunft, sie kommt früh genug"*
(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., um hier erschöpfend aus dem riesigen Arsenal der zur Verfügung stehenden Ansätze ...


Naja, das riesige Arsenal kann ich noch nicht erkennen. Ich kenne ein einziges Medikament, bei dem in Phase-III-Studien eine lebensverlängernde Wirkung nachgewiesen wurde, und das heißt Taxotere. Alles andere ist ziemlich experimentell.




> ..., denn Medikamente wie z.B. Thalidomid wird im Normalfall öffentlich kein seriöser Urologe/Onkologe für gut befinden. ...


 Das sehe ich nun wieder nicht so. Es gibt mehrere Phase-II-Studien, in denen Thalidomid eine Wirkung gezeigt hat. Das wissen auch Urologieprofessoren und einige Onkologen. Die berichten darüber öffentlich. Leider sind es aber nur Phase-II-Studien und damit keine gesicherten Erkenntnisse. Deshalb wird man es kaum in einen Patientenratgeber hinein schreiben. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass Thalidomid nicht zugelassen und von den Kassen nicht übernommen wird. Da sehe ich das größere Problem.




> ... Warum nicht die Deutsche Krebshilfe, ...


Auch die Deutsche Krebshilfe wird keine nicht zugelassenen Therapien in einen Patientenratgeber schreiben, denke ich.

WW

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Forum!

vielleicht sollten wir von dem ausgehen, was wir haben, denn wir brauchen zuerst nur die Informationen zu ordnen und zu bündeln, die bereits in díesem und in anderen Prostatakrebsforen enthalten sind. Die in dem Falle an einem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom erkrankten Männer hätten so die Gelegenheit, sich das, was sie benötigen, einfach runter zu laden. Wir brauchen das Rad nicht neu zu erfinden!

*Beispiel:*

*BEHANDLUNG*

*. Krankheitsstadium u. Therapie*

*.** Therapieentscheidung*

*. Operation*

*. Hormontherapien*

*. Chemotherapien*

*. Strahlentherapien*

*. Kombinationstherapien*

*. Psychosoziale Betreuung*

*. Erste Hilfe und rechtliche Informationen, Therapiefinanzierungs-Beratung* 

*__________________________________________________  ________*

*IMMUNTHERAPIEN*

*. Informationen über das Immunsystem*

*. Monoklonale Antikörpertherapie*

*. Impftherapien*

*. Therapien mit Zytokinen*

*. Konventionelle Anwendungen (Hyperthermien usw.)*

*__________________________________________________  _________*

*SONST. THERAPIEN*

*. Angiogenese-Hemmer*

*. Wachstumsblockaden*

*. Gentherapien*

*. Metastasenbehandlung*


*__________________________________________________  _________*

*. Klinische Studien (Koordiniertes Studienregister für die Behandlung von Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem Prostatakarzinom)*
*__________________________________________________  _______*


*. Nachsorge*


*. Adresseninfos von: Prostatakrebszentren mit Anwendungsniveaus, spezialisierte Ärzte (Urologen, Onkologen, Internisten, Immunspezialisten usw.), Kliniken...*

*Sonst.*

So, das sind nur einige Gedanken, die möglich wären, wenn wir das wollten.

Das hier nur als Beispiel. Das Füllen können wir mit der hoffentlichen Hilfe unseres Med. Beirates erledigen.

Die juristische Absicherung kann durch unseren geschäftsführenden Rechtsanwalt erfolgen, wenn das so oder so ähnlich von uns Mitgliedern des BPS umgesetzt werden sollte.



Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Harro

*Konzept*

Hallo Werner, das entspricht ja schon fast einer Extra-Home-Page. Aber gingen denn Deine Gedankengänge nicht mehr in Richtung *Chemotherapie* ? Mir war nicht bekannt, daß der BPS einen medizinischen Beirat und einen geschäftsführenden Rechtsanwalt in seinen Reihen hat. Das erleichtert natürlich die Sache schon ganz erheblich. Wären nur die möglichen Druckkosten für so ein doch beeindruckendes neues Werk zu klären. Daran würde ich mich dann auch gern beteiligen, wenn die Fakten auf dem Tisch liegen. Deine Version ist ja schon ziemlich erschöpfend.

*"Wer die Ruhe nicht in sich selbst findet, wird sie auch anderswo vergeblich suchen"   *    (Francois de la Rochefoucauld)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> .. Mir war nicht bekannt, daß der BPS einen medizinischen Beirat ...


Von dem hört man leider nicht viel. Der ist auf Tauchstation.

Dabei gäbe es schon ab und an Fragen, die man ihm gerne stellen würde.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Von dem hört man leider nicht viel. Der ist auf Tauchstation.
> 
> Dabei gäbe es schon ab und an Fragen, die man ihm gerne stellen würde.
> 
> WW


                    Der medizinische Beirat                                                                                                                                                   

Seit Ende des Jahres 2005 hat der BPS einen *Medizinischen Beirat*. Die Berufung der Mitglieder des Beirats geschah am 3. Dezember 2005 in Bad Wildungen durch die Mitglieder des BPS. 
*Zu den Aufgaben des Medizinischen Beirats gehören:*

Das Beraten des BPS in grundsätzlichen medizinischen Fragen,die fachliche Unterstützung bei gesundheitspolitischen Fragen,das Erstellen von Gutachten bei medizinischen bzw. gesundheitspolitischen Fragen,das Fördern einer optimalen, qualitätsgesicherten, interdisziplinären Versorgung von Prostatakrebspatienten,das Bereitstellen von Information über laufende Studien beim Prostatakarzinom,das Fördern klinischer Studien zu neuen Therapieansätzen und zur Therapieoptimierung,das Fördern der Forschung beim Prostatakarzinom und das Umsetzen neuer Erkenntnisse bei differenzierter Diagnose und Therapiekonzepten in die medizinische Praxis,das Erforschen der Ursachen und der epidemiologischen Zusammenhänge bei der Entstehung des Prostatakarzinoms,das Fördern der Mitwirkungsmöglichkeiten des BPS als Vertreter der Prostatakrebs-Patienten in die Entscheidungsprozesse der urologischen Fachverbände und beim Erstellen von Leitlinien,das Fördern der Anerkennung des informierten und mündigen Patienten in der urologischen Praxis,das Beraten in besonders schwierigen Fällen betroffener Patienten.
*Der Medizinische Beirat setzt sich derzeit zusammen aus:
*
 
Professor Dr. R. Ackermann, Düsseldorf
Professor Dr. H. Bonkhoff, Berlin
Professor Dr. L. Denis,Antwerpen
Professor Dr. T. Ebert, Fürth
Professor Dr. P. Effert, Aachen
Dr. F. Eichhorn, Bad Reichenhall;
Professor Dr. P. Fornara, Halle
PD. Dr. M. Gräfen, Hamburg
Professor Dr. P. Hammerer,Braunschweig
Professor Dr. B. Helpap, Singen
Professor Dr. G. Jakse, Aachen
Dr. S. Machtens, Hannover
Dr. R. Mao, Hannover
    Gerd Nettekoven
Professor Dr. K. Miller, Berlin
PD. Dr. R. Paul, München;
Professor Dr. B. Schmitz-Dräger, Fürth
Dr. F. Schulenburg, Celle
Dr. A. Semjonov, Münster;
Professor Dr. A. Stenzl, Tübingen
Professor Dr. L. Weißbach, Fürth
Professor Dr. T. Wiegel,
Ulm; Professor Dr. M. Wirth, Dresden
Professor Dr. J. Wolff, Bad Mergentheim.

Ehrenamtlich tätige Mitglieder, Leiter und Sprecher von Selbsthilfegruppen für Prostatakrebs haben zum Teil lebhaften und fruchtbaren Konsens mit Angehörigen des medizinischen Beirates.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Harro

*Medizinischer Beirat*

Donnerwetter, die Zusammensetzung ist wirklich beindruckend. Mit einer solchen geballten Mannschaft sollte doch fast ein Wunder möglich werden.

*"Der gute Wille ist die Hauptsache"    * (William Shakespeare)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., Leiter und Sprecher von Selbsthilfegruppen für Prostatakrebs haben zum Teil lebhaften und fruchtbaren Konsens mit Angehörigen des medizinischen Beirates. ....


Und was hat der einfache Betroffene davon? Rein gar nichts !

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Und was hat der einfache Betroffene davon? Rein gar nichts !
> 
> WW


Der "einfache Betroffene" kann möglicherweise partizipieren, wenn er Kontakt zu den beschriebenen SHG-Leuten hat. Zur "Tauchstation" muß ich Dir leider schulterzuckend Recht geben. Einer der wesentlichsten Gründe hierfür ist nach meiner Einschätzung die riesige Lücke in Gehrden, welche im zwischenmenschlichen und kommunikativen Bereich Wolfgang Petter hinterlassen hat. Einen weiteren wesentlichen Grund möchte ich um des lieben Friedens willen momentan nicht erwähnen.

DaH

----------


## Harro

*Andeutung*

Hallo *Zitat :* Einen weiteren wesentlichen Grund möchte ich um des lieben Friedens willen momentan nicht erwähnen.

Dann hätte man den letzten Satz sich auch sparen können.

*"Es kann passieren, was will: Es gibt immer einen, der es kommen sah"                * (Fernandel)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Andeutung* Hallo *Zitat :* Einen weiteren wesentlichen Grund möchte ich um des lieben Friedens willen momentan nicht erwähnen.


*Andeutung:* 


Das Geheimnis der Würze steckt in der Prise
(Eckhard Witzigman, Starkoch)

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Dieter,

ein ordentliches Moin nach Husum!

Mach es doch für alle einfach und nenne allen Betroffenen den Zugangsweg zum Beirat!  

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> ein ordentliches Moin nach Husum!
> 
> Mach es doch für alle einfach und nenne allen Betroffenen den Zugangsweg zum Beirat!  
> 
> Gruß Werner R.


Moin Moin lieber Werner,

da gibt es nicht viel zu orakeln: Der Weg zum Beirat führt über den BPS!

Gruß Dieter

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... da gibt es nicht viel zu orakeln: Der Weg zum Beirat führt über den BPS!


Um ehrlich zu sein, der Weg über Gehrden ist mir angesichts der schlechten Prognose zu weit.

Ich war nach meiner Diagnose wenige Male bei der hiesigen Selbsthilfegruppe, die damals noch mit dem Namen Dietrich Mergner** verbunden war. Dort habe ich die Drs. Stefan Kalb u. Hans-Joachim Heiland kennen gelernt, die mir empfahlen, Rat bei Herrn Prof. Professor Dr. M. Wirth, Dresden, einzuholen. Herr Professor Dr. M. Wirth hat mich daraufhin wissen lassen, ich möge mich als nicht privat versicherter Patient an seine Poliklinik wenden.

Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe mir nicht nur den Weg nach Gehrden sondern auch den nach Dresden gespart.

Den Weg zur Selbsthilfegruppe spare ich mir seither auch, denn die Leute, die ich dort kennen gelernt habe, sind sehr viel älter als ich, haben in der Regel viel längere Krebskarieren, sind aber weniger schwer betroffen. Diese Leute haben völlig andere Probleme als ich sie habe.

Die Drs. Kalb u. Heiland referierten damals über erektile Dysfunktion, ein zweifellos wichtiges Thema. Einen Betroffenen, bei dem es ums blanke Überleben geht, interessiert dieses Thema allerdings nur peripher. 

Mein Rat an Selbsthilfegruppenleiter wäre, am Anfang der Veranstaltung die neuen Gesichter zu befragen, vor welchem Hintergrund sie gekommen sind. Sonst könnte es passieren, dass da einer drin sitzt, der sich im falschen Film wähnt.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Zitat von *Dieter aus Husum*  
> _... da gibt es nicht viel zu orakeln: Der Weg zum Beirat führt über den BPS!_
>                                  Um ehrlich zu sein, der Weg über Gehrden ist mir angesichts der schlechten Prognose zu weit.


Beirat und SHG's: Eigentlich völlig eigenständige Themen. Es ist mehr Zufall, daß ich von Kontakten aus den Reihen der SHG's zu einzelnen Beirats-Angehörigen weiß.

Das Gremium Beirat in der beschriebenen Zusammensetzung ist, wie jeder sehen kann, eine Anzahl von hochkarätigen Medizinern, welche sich bereit erklärt haben, dem Verband BPS in den beschriebenen Aufgabengebieten zur Seite zu stehen. 

Es wäre naiv, sich diese Gruppe als eine Mannschaft vorzustellen, welcher sich der Verband beispielsweise bedienen könnte, um einen Plattform-Katalog auszufüllen. Aber sollte der Verband sich einmal an die Arbeit machen, so etwas wie diesen Plattform-Katalog zum fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom zu erstellen, wird er in seinem medizinischen Beirat genügend excellente Hilfestellung finden können. 

Diese Hilfe wird bestimmt nicht gebracht oder nachgetragen, sondern sie wird geholt werden müssen, indem man sich von Seiten des Verbandes bemüht, Stellungnahmen von Beirats-Mitgliedern zu speziellen Fragestellungen zu erhalten.

Allerdings: Welche Fragestellungen sind es, um die sich der BPS bemüht bzw. bemühen sollte?

Gruß Dieter

----------


## Helmut.2

Hallo, lieber Dieter,

wie man immer wieder hier von neu Betroffenen liest, daß Ihr Urologe bei sich, bei einer HB eine Monotherapie LHRH eingeleitet hat ohne ein Antiandrogen Medikament!

Bekommen diese Herren Drs. nicht auf die Reihe, daß vor der LHRH-Spritze ein Antiandrogen Medikament verordnet werden müßte?

Könnte das nicht auch ein Thema vom BPS an den Beirat sein? 

Ich fürchte nur, daß da noch viel Wasser durch den Tegernsee fließt bis daß der letzte Uro mit bekommt wie man was zuerst handhabt!

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Harro

*Falscher Film*

Lieber Winfried, Zitat *Winfried :* Mein Rat an Selbsthilfegruppenleiter wäre, am Anfang der Veranstaltung die neuen Gesichter zu befragen, vor welchem Hintergrund sie gekommen sind. Sonst könnte es passieren, dass da einer drin sitzt, der sich im falschen Film wähnt.

Das sind harte Worte, die ich bei aller Wertschätzung für Deine Person so nicht im Raum stehen lassen möchte, zumindest nicht in dieser Strenge. Mag sein, daß ich noch ein bißcher sentimentaler bin als Du mit Deinen bitteren Erfahrungen. Obwohl ich nun schon fast 6 Jahre einer SHG angehöre, wennn man dieses Wort angehört überhaupt dafür einsetzen kann, immer noch mitmache wäre wohl richtiger formuliert, habe ich nie das Gefühl verloren, daß hier echte Zusammengehörigkeit praktiziert wird.
Also bitte, lieber Winfried, habe Verständnis, wenn ich Dir ausnahmsweise mal widerspreche. Mit dem durch die Blume sagen - siehe obiges Zitat - kommen wir auch nicht weiter, und vor persönlichen Angriffen sollte man sich hüten. Schließlich gibt es ja wohl mal wieder eine Versammlung, wie immer die auch heißen mag, bei der der BPS neu ausgerichtet bzw. in seiner jetzigen Zusammensetzung bestätigt wird.

*"Was lange dauern soll, sei lang erwogen"       * (Franz Grillparzer)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> ..., wie man immer wieder hier von neu Betroffenen liest, daß Ihr Urologe bei sich, bei einer HB eine Monotherapie LHRH eingeleitet hat ohne ein Antiandrogen Medikament!


Isses tatsächlich so?




> ..., Könnte das nicht auch ein Thema vom BPS an den Beirat sein?


Naja, bei Profact steht's im Waschzettel. Ich nehme mal an, dass das bei den anderen LHRH-Analoga nicht anders ist. Und wo siehst du nun die Aufgabe des Beirats? Lesebrillen an Urologen verteilen?

Mir würden ein paar andere Fragen einfallen: 

- Macht es Sinn, unter Therapie mit Taxotere weiterhin ein LHRH-Analogon zu verabreichen. Wie ist die diesbezügliche Studienlage?

- Was konkret tun, wenn Taxotere nicht mehr wirkt? 

- Erythropoese-stimulierende Medikamente können bei einigen Tumoren wie Wachstumsfaktoren wirken. Welche Erkenntnisse gibt es dies bezüglich beim PK?

- Thromboseprophylaxe bei Thalidomid? Ab welcher Dosis?

- Wie steht der Beirat zu Cyclophosphamid (Endoxan®)?

- verbessert eine vegane Ernährung die Prognose?

etc.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Mir würden ein paar andere Fragen einfallen: 

- Macht es Sinn, unter Therapie mit Taxotere weiterhin ein LHRH-Analogon zu verabreichen. Wie ist die diesbezügliche Studienlage?

- Was konkret tun, wenn Taxotere nicht mehr wirkt? 

- Erythropoese-stimulierende Medikamente können bei einigen Tumoren wie Wachstumsfaktoren wirken. Welche Erkenntnisse gibt es dies bezüglich beim PK?

- Thromboseprophylaxe bei Thalidomid? Ab welcher Dosis?

- Wie steht der Beirat zu Cyclophosphamid (Endoxan®)?  

- verbessert eine vegane Ernährung die Prognose? (Zitat: v. Winfried)
__________________________________________________  ___________

Hallo Winfried!

Zu den Aufgaben des Beirats gehören u.a. (s. Dieters obige Information):

*. Das Beraten in besonders schwierigen Fällen betroffener Patienten.*

*. Das Bereitstellen von Informationen über laufende Studien.*

Deine ersten Fragen liegen ja bereits vor! Mach`doch nun die Probe auf´s Exempel. Gehe für Dich und uns *ganz schnell* diesen Weg! Ich bin genauso gespannt wie alle anderen Forumsteilnehmer! 

*Formuliere Deine Anliegen und trage sie über unseren BPS an den Med. Beirat!*

Zu den weiteren Aufgaben des Beirates gehört u.a. auch:

*. DAS FÖRDERN DER ANERKENNUNG DES INFORMIERTEN PATIENTEN!*

*Wie gesagt, ich bin sehr gespannt, wieviele neue Informationen und Praxisvorschläge wir alle erhalten werden.*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## RuStra

[quote=WinfriedW;10124]Um ehrlich zu sein, der Weg über Gehrden ist mir angesichts der schlechten Prognose zu weit.

Ich war nach meiner Diagnose wenige Male bei der hiesigen Selbsthilfegruppe, die damals noch mit dem Namen Dietrich Mergner** verbunden war. Dort habe ich die Drs. Stefan Kalb u. Hans-Joachim Heiland kennen gelernt, die mir empfahlen, Rat bei Herrn Prof. Professor Dr. M. Wirth, Dresden, einzuholen. Herr Professor Dr. M. Wirth hat mich daraufhin wissen lassen, ich möge mich als nicht privat versicherter Patient an seine Poliklinik wenden.
[quote]

Das ist das erste heftige Problem, die Zweiklassenmedizin.
Es erfordert Lösungen gleich auf 3 Ebenen:


1. Die unmittelbare Beratungs-Hilfe. 
Welcher Arzt macht keinen Unterschied? Wenn Prof.Wirth den macht, welcher Prof. macht ihn nicht? Und wie gehen wir damit um, dass wir im BPS-Beirat selbst Ärzte haben, die den Unterschied zwischen GKV u. Privat schon bei der Beratung machen? Dass Ärzte teils gezwungen sind, ihren Wirtschaftsbetrieb am laufen zu halten, ist eine andere Sache. 


2. Die politische Anprangerung der Zweiklassenmedizin. Hier ist es m.A. dringend erforderlich, dass die Interessen aller PK-Patienten endlich auch mal durch eine öffentliche Aktion "des BPS" bzw. von SHGs vertreten werden.


3. Die finanzielle Hilfe.

Männer, die nicht zahlen können, wie können wir helfen? Welche Spendentöpfe richten wir ein? Welche Stifungen bauen wir auf? Welche Männer in den eigenen Reihen haben Geld, dass sie in entsprechende Stifungs-Gründungen geben könnten?

Das Problem des Nicht-Zahlen-Könnens ist ein doppeltes:
a) Zweiklassenmedizin - dieses Problem darf überhaupt nicht akzeptiert werden, es muss mit dem Ziel der Abschaffung von Zweiklassenmedizin angegangen werden.
b) off-label-Einsatz bzw. Einsatz von Stoffen/Verfahren, deren Wirksamkeit noch nicht genügend geprüft ist.

Letzteres Problem ist so lange nicht aus der Welt zu schaffen, wie Krebs ein e Lebens-Bedrohung ist, denn mit zunehmender Bedrohungslage kann der einzelne sich nicht mit versprochenen Studien-Ergebnissen in der der Zukunft zufrieden geben. Also müssen Experiment gemacht werden, deren Bezahlung aber von der GKV auch zu Recht nicht immer verlangt werden können.





> Um es kurz zu machen, ich habe mir nicht nur den Weg nach Gehrden sondern auch den nach Dresden gespart.
> 
> Den Weg zur Selbsthilfegruppe spare ich mir seither auch, denn die Leute, die ich dort kennen gelernt habe, sind sehr viel älter als ich, haben in der Regel viel längere Krebskarieren, sind aber weniger schwer betroffen. Diese Leute haben völlig andere Probleme als ich sie habe.
> 
> WW



Auch hier kann ich Dich nur bestärken, Winfried, Du hast Recht: 
Dies ist das  zweite wichtige Problem, dass wir in unserer Selbstorganisation uns der manchmal erdrückenden aber absolut unumgänglichen Breite der Fragestellungen bei fortgeschrittenem, metastasiertem PK stellen müssen und dafür auch  organisatorische Formen finden müssen. 

Methodisch müsste diese Arbeit immer wieder auf die Fragen zurückführen, die Metastasen allgemein und PK-Metastasen im besonderen betreffen: Was sind Metastasen? Was sind Metastasierungs-Prozesse?
Krebs ist nicht gleich Krebs.
Und das andere ist Hilfe zur Bereitstellung der besonders aufwendigen Mittel, um fortgeschrittenen PK bekämpfen zu können. 

Vielleicht kommen wir durch die Initiative von Werner mittels dieses Threads  da weiter.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Harro

*Ansprechpartner*

Hallo, Zitat *Rudolf :* Vielleicht kommen wir durch die Initiative von Werner mittels dieses Threads da weiter.

Schön, daß wir jetzt wissen, wie sich der medizinische Beirat zusammensetzt. Aber wer ist denn nun eigentlich Ansprechpartner für die gestellten Fragen?

*"Freunde sind Gottes Entschuldigung für Verwandte"*
(George Bernard Shaw)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo. Der Wissenschaftliche Beirat könnte in regelmässigen Abständen zusammentreffen und Erklärungen abgeben in der Art, wie z.B. die Zytopathologen es getan haben mit ihrem "Wissenschaftlichen Bericht über das Experten_Symposium an der Universität Bremen vom 12.Mai 2005". Da ist in einem Konsensus-Papier alles Wesentliche zusammengefasst und kann von Betroffenen und interessierten Ärzten herangezogen werden.
Ein solches Thema könnte z.B. der richtige Zeitpunkt für den Beginn einer Chemotherapie sein, d.h. die Notwendigkeit der Zulassung einer sog. frühzeitigen Chemotherapie, womit man nur den Anschluss an den Standard in der Behandlung des Mammakarzinoms finden würde. Patienten mit fortgeschrittenem oder hoch agressivem Prostatakrebs werden nach den derzeitigen Behandlungsrichtlinien erst in die Hormonresistenz hineintherapiert, um sie dann erst - viel zu spät - mit wirksameren Mitteln zu behandeln. 
Aber ausser über seine Gründung hat man vom Wissenschaftlichen Beirat nichts mehr gehört. Da kam bei mir der Verdacht auf, dass es sich hier mehr oder weniger nur um eine Image-Förderung handelt, welches dem BPS Seriosität verleihen soll bei Gesprächen mit der Deutschen Krebsgesellschaft, mit Sponsoren, Regierungsvertretern und dgl. und auch förderlich sein könnte für Einladungen zu Kongressen. Der Beirat wird auch durch seine blosse Existenz bewirken, dass im Namen des BPS keine Unbotmässigkeiten passieren, und das erleben wir ja z.B. mit Forderungen, den Namen Leibowitz von Titelseiten zu entfernen oder eine DHB-Website einzurichten, die mit dem BPS nichts zu tun hat sondern nur noch verlinkt ist. Welch zartes Band!
Mit der zunehmenden Anzahl von angeschlossenen Selbsthilfegruppen unterliegt der Spitzenverband natürlich einem Wandel. War er anfangs eine Art unabhängige Kampforganisation für humanere Behandlungen, was sich mit der frühen Propagierung der DHB von Leibowitz belegen lässt, unterliegt er aufgrund seiner demokratischen Strukturen den Gefahren der Unterwanderung durch konformistisch gesonnene SHG-Leiter und der Anpassung an den Mainstream bedingt durch Annahme von Sponsoren-Geldern und zu grosser Nähe zu den das Prostatakrebs-Therapie-Geschäft bestimmenden Gruppen und Institutionen. 
Eine solche Entwicklung überrascht mich nicht, habe ich sie doch auch im Politischen beobachtet z.B. bei der Partei der Grünen und miterlebt beim Bund der Vertriebenen, der anfangs gegründet und aktiv als Interessenvertretung der Heimatvertriebenen zwischenzeitlich durch Unterwanderung durch Parteimitglieder und die Annahme von Fördergeldern verkommen ist zu einem nur noch geduldeten Kultur-Bettelverein ohne jeden politischen Einfluss und in strittigen Fällen sich sogar gegen die Interessen derjenigen richtend, die er eigentlich vertrteten soll.
Von einer  ähnlichen  Entwicklung berichtet Hackethal in seinen Memoiren über den Marburger Bund. Ursprünglich gegründet als eine Vereinigung junger Ärzte  gegen das alles  erdrückende Chefarztsystem, hat diese Vereinigung im Laufe der Zeit ihre Zielsetzung  verloren und ihm, der in seinem einsamen Kampf gegen den Rest der Ärzteschaft die Hilfe des Marburger Bundes gesucht hatte, jede Unterstützung versagt.
Das sind die Gefahren, die ich mit dem Grösserwerden des BPS kommen sehe und war auch entsetzt, als ich erfuhr, dass dem BPS ein Wissenschaftlicher Beirat zur Seite gestellt worden sei. 
Und Hilfe in Einzelfällen, wie Winfried sie sich erhofft, vom Beirat zu erwarten, erscheint mir illusorisch. 
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Reinardo,

mit Deiner analytischen Betrachtung der erfolgten und möglichen weiteren Entwicklung des BPS wirst Du sicherlich viele Mitglieder des Verbandes zum Nachdenken angeregt haben. Auch was die Möglichkeiten eines Med. Beirates im BPS betrifft.

Auch Rudolf hat ja einiges zum Nachdenken vorgelegt.

Da ich aus der Arbeit in der Selbsthilfegruppe komme, wo ich auch mit Mitgliedern aus anderen Gruppen spreche und deren Probleme sehe, die zum größten Teil gerade aus der täglichen Praxis kommen, denke ich eben gerade an die praktische Umsetzung schneller Hilfen für die betroffenen Männer. 

Der Mann in der Selbsthilfegruppe ist zuerst dort, um sich - in der Auseinandersetzung mit seiner Krankheit - zu informieren. Es entsteht in der Gruppe eine mehr oder weniger starke Dynamik, die in praktische Hilfestellung für das tägliche Bewältigen der Krankheitsprobleme münden soll. Mit anderen Worten, was können wie uns gegenseitig an Hilfe und Unterstützung geben! 

Die Ärzte vor Ort sind in ihren täglichen Entscheidungszwängen eingeengt. Die Mehrzahl hat sicherlich ihre Schwierigkeiten mit Patienten, die aus der Selbsthilfe kommen, da diese angefangen haben, gezielte Fragen zu stellen.
Das kostet den Ärzten Zeit und Nerven! Und gerade da soll unsere Arbeit weiter geführt werden, um eben damit den Ärzten letztlich auch zu helfen, was sie offenbar so noch nicht sehen können.

Das Spektrum der hilfesuchenden Männer mit Bezug auf ihre Krankheitssituation ist sehr vielfältig, angefangen von Prostatakrebs, der keiner Behandlung bedarf und geht bis zum *fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom*.

*Das fortgeschrittene Prostatakarzinom stellt das Hauptproblem in der Selbsthilfearbeit der Gruppen vor Ort und im BPS dar. Daran ist nichts zu deuteln! Diese betroffenen Männer brauchen die meiste Hilfe, denn sie sind mit dem möglichen und zur Zeit sehr wahrscheinlichen und besonders schmerzhaften Tod konfrontiert.*

*Daher ist es die wichtigste Aufgabe des " Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe e.V. " das auch in den Mittelpunkt der Arbeit bundesweit zu stellen!*

*Das gilt auf allen Ebenen und gerade dann, wenn es einen sog. " Med. Beirat " im BPS gibt!*

*Die Männer, die jetzt an diesem fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom leiden, brauchen diese Hilfe sofort. Sie und ihre Angehörigen können und dürfen nicht allein gelassen werden!* 

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Harro

*Ratschläge bei fortgeschrittenem PCa*

Hallo Werner und alle für diesen Thread aktive Forumsnutzer,

in meiner hiesigen SHG werden monatlich an meist fest liegenden Tagen ab 19.00 Uhr sog. Thementische aufgebaut. Auf jedem Tisch steht ein Schild, für welche Therapie an diesem Tisch bevorzugt Erfahrungen ausgetauscht werden können. Meist handelt es sich wohl um 12 Tische, deren Gewichtung, d.h. Größe sich nach den Erfahrungswerten der hauptsächlich gewünschten Themen orientiert. Das führt z.B. dazu, daß an dem Tisch für die DHB außer mir oft nur 4-5 Betroffene sitzen, die sich meist alle kennen. Für Neuankömmlinge und für die nach wie vor am meisten besuchten Tische wie Prostatektomie und Bestrahlung steht der SHG-Leiter sowie 2 Stellvertreter, die auch schon eine immense Sachkenntnis haben, immer bereit. Es gibt auch einen Frauentisch. Nach meiner eigenen Schätzung stehen an solchen Tagen immer mehr als 100 Betroffene auf der Matte. 

Wenn ein alle interessierender Vortrag durch eine Kapazität aus dem Ärztebereich ansteht - durchschnittlich 4 bis 5 mal im Jahr - kommen oft weit über 200  Betroffene. Alles finanziert sich durch Spenden mit Sammelbüchse und gelegentlich großzügigeren Überweisung auf unser SHG-Konto. 
Und nun kommt eigentlich die nach meiner Meinung schwierige Situation für die SHG-Leiter, nämlich weitgehend neutral zu bleiben. Keine Ärzte in Mißkredit bringen, nicht gezielt Werbung für den oder jenen vielleicht besseren Urologen machen und vor allem keine verbindlichen Ratschläge für eine endgültige Therapie geben. Nur Empfehlungen. Und das natürlich auch für die Medikamente. Etwas anderes erwarten auch die Urologen in der Nachbarschaft nicht, wenn das freundschaftliche Verhältnis zu diesen Heilsbringer nicht Schiffbruch erleiden soll. So, und wer soll nun bei hormonrefraktärem PCa und kaum zu findendem Onkologen diese Leute auch in unserer Gruppe kompetent beraten, wenn hierfür fast nichts Geschriebenes zur Verfügung steht? Für heute genug von mir.

*"Wenn Du für einen anderen betest, wird dir selbst geholfen"*
(Jiddisches Sprichwort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> *Ratschläge bei fortgeschrittenem PCa*
> 
> So, und wer soll nun bei hormonrefraktärem PCa und kaum zu findendem Onkologen diese Leute auch in unserer Gruppe kompetent beraten, wenn hierfür fast nichts Geschriebenes zur Verfügung steht?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

*genau das wollen wir auf die Beine stellen!*


Das mit den Urologen und Onkologen *vor Ort* ist in der Tat ein großes Problem. 

Und weiterhin ist auch das Suchen und Finden von entsprechenden Behandlungszentren ein sehr großes Problem.

Da werden wir wohl nicht drum herum kommen, das vor Ort und überregional zu koordinieren. 

Wie, werden wir diskutieren und erarbeiten. 

Und das ohne taktisches Geplänkel zügig!

Also Hutschi:

*Güte in den Worten erzeugt Vertrauen,*

*Güte beim Denken erzeugt Tiefe,*

*Güte beim Verschenken erzeugt*

*Liebe.* 


*Laotse*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

*Hallo betroffene Mitstreiter!*

*Der Thementisch zum* *fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom im Rahmen der " Außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung des BPS beginnend am 07.06.2007 in Magdeburg" soll nun vorbereitet werden!*

*Ebenfalls sollen die dazu notwendigen Informationen gebündelt und in eine praktisch nutzbare und jeweilig auf den neuesten Stand veränderbare Form nebts Inhalt gebracht werden.*

*Ich habe schon Mitstreiter gefunden! Ich bitte hier jedoch um weitere Mithilfe, da es doch sehr viel Material zu bearbeiten und in eine v e r s t ä n d l i c h e Form zu bringen gilt. Es sind hier gerade auch für die Selbsthilfegruppen vor Ort praktische Vermittlungshilfen zu erarbeiten.*

*Also wer Interesse und Motivation dazu haben sollte, der wende sich bitte an meine Wenigkeit!*

*Ich wünsche allen einen guten Gründonnerstag!*

*Gruß Werner R.*

*PS: Das Thema: "Med. Beirat..." scheint ja offenbar keinen mehr zu interessieren?*

----------


## Harro

*Motivation zur Mitarbeit*

Hallo Werner, nach meinem Terminkalender könnte ich zumindest in Magedeburg dabei sein. Wie kommst Du darauf, daß sich das Interesse für den medizinischen  Beirat in Luft aufgelöst hat. Nach wie vor ist zumindest für mich als gewöhnlichlichen Forumsbenutzer unklar, wer denn nun wirklich der Ansprechpartner ist; oder habe ich das hier verschlafen? Wer bündelt denn und begutachtet vorhandenes Info-Material. Wir haben doch eine Menge bei Kisp im Sack. Vorwiegend sollten doch aber alle aktiven SHG-Leiter den Konsens bilden. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, daß Du schon einen Großteil motiviert hast. Das anstehende Thema ist zu kompakt, um es nur mit linker Hand anzugehen. Es gibt eine große Anzahl übersetzungsfähiger und sicher, wie immer übersetzungsbereiter Forumsteilnehmer, die auch dieses enorme Potential sichten und abgleichen könnten. Bis Juni ist nicht mehr viel Zeit. Im Namen aller schon an PCa erkrankten und den neu hinzukommenden danke ich Dir Werner, daß Du dieses Werk versuchst, auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Der medizinische Beirat steht hoffentlich in den Startlöchern.

*"Liebe besteht nicht darin, dass man einander anschaut, sondern dass man gemeinsam in dieselbe Richtung blickt"*
(Antoine de Saint-Exupèry)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> *Motivation zur Mitarbeit*
> 
> Hallo Werner ! Es gibt eine große Anzahl übersetzungsfähiger und sicher, wie immer übersetzungsbereiter Forumsteilnehmer, die auch dieses enorme Potential sichten und abgleichen könnten. Bis Juni ist nicht mehr viel Zeit. Im Namen aller schon an PCa erkrankten und den neu hinzukommenden danke ich Dir Werner, daß Du dieses Werk versuchst, auf die Reihe zu bekommen. Der medizinische Beirat steht hoffentlich in den Startlöchern.
> 
> *"Liebe besteht nicht darin, dass man einander anschaut, sondern dass man gemeinsam in dieselbe Richtung blickt"*
> (Antoine de Saint-Exupèry)
> 
> Gruß Hutschi


Hallo Hutschi,

Antoine de Saint-Exupéry hat hier recht! In dieselbe Richtung sollte geblickt werden. Erst einmal warte ich seit Monaten auf die Bestätigung seitens des BPS - Vorstandes zur Bildung und Unterstützung von Thementischen in Magdeburg?  Herr Mielke hatte doch selbst vor Monaten diesbezüglich angefragt?

Unabhängig davon wäre natürlich auch hier im Forum ein wenig mehr Diskussion darüber hilfreich.

Du siehst Hutschi:

*Der eine fragt: Was kommt danach?*

*Der andere fragt nur: Ist es recht?*

*Und also unterscheidet sich der Freie von dem Knecht.*

*(Von unserem  Theodor Storm)*

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

*Resistenz und Chemotherapie*

Es gibt die Möglichkeit, *vor* der Gabe von von Chemotherapeutika eine Laboruntersuchung durchführen zu lassen!

Es sind bereits sechs klinische Studien mit über 800 Patienten durchgeführt worden, welche die Wirksamkeit und den Nutzen dieser Chemotherapie - Testung für den jeweiligen Patienten bestätigt haben.
In fünf weiteren Studien mit Tumormaterial von 8.800 Patienten ist diese Testung validiert worden. Anm.: Validität ( lat. v. validitas - körperliche Gesundheit,Kraft ) ist ein Gütekriterium für Testverfahren. das beschreibt, wie tauglich ein Verfahren zur Abbildung des zu messenden Sachverhalts ist. Der Test nennt *EDR - Test (Extreme Drug Resistance - Test).*
Diese Tumortestung wird *an lebendem* Tumorgewebe durchgeführt, welches vorher durch eine *OP*, oder aus Pleuraerguss und Aszites (Gewebswasser z.B. aus der freien Bauchhöhle) gewonnen wurde. Er ist keine experimentelle Methode, sondern ein bereits etabliertes Standardverfahren. Dieser Test stellt zur Zeit das am meisten durchgeführte Verfahren zur Chemoresistenztestung dar.

Er verspricht über 99 % Genauigkeit bei der Identifizierung unwirksamer Chemotherapeutika. Der Test hat in den USA (Medicare) die Kassenzulassung.
Im Test wird das Wachstum der Tumorzellen gemessen, während diese in extremer Weise Chemotherapeutika ausgesetzt werden.
*Diese und ähnliche Testungen ersparen dem Patienten unnötige Toxizitäten und Behandlungszeiten. Diese Testungen verhindern Kreuzresistenzen ansonsten wirksamer Medikamente. Sie ermöglichen kosteneffiziente Therapien. Sie sind für jeden soliden Tumor anwendbar, also auch für das Prostatakarzinom.*

*Dieses EDR - Testverfahren wird in Heidelberg durchgeführt.* 
*Tel.: 06221 - 8936 -152*
*FAX: 012120 -151390*
*info@therapyselect.de*

*www.therapyselect.de*

Ich habe hier in SH unsere Gruppensprecher bebeten, neu zu ihnen kommende betroffene Männer auf diese Möglichkeit *vor* einer evtl. erforderlichen OP anzusprechen. Das kann u.U. sehr viele unnötige Therapieanwendungen den Betroffenen ersparen. Er kostet ca. 1.700 Euro und muß vor der OP rechtzeitig mit dem behandelnden Arzt, der Praxis oder Klinik abgesprochen werden, da bestimmte Transportgefäße usw. benötigt werden.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Im Test wird das Wachstum der Tumorzellen gemessen, während diese in extremer Weise Chemotherapeutika ausgesetzt werden.


Hallo Werner,

als einer der angesprochenen Gruppensprecher möchte ich fragen:

Welche Chemotherapeutikas sind es, die diesen in-vitro-Tests unterzogen werden?

Welche Wirkstoff-Kombinationen werden getestet?

Wie realistisch ist es, sich einer (in kurativer Absicht) OP zu unterziehen  und gleichzeitig den schlimmsten aller Fälle zu erforschen:  Eine Resistenz gegen Chemotherapeutika?

Ich gestehe ganz offen: Ich bin heilfroh, wenn Neudiagnostizierte die Zusammenhänge zwischen Diagnose (Gleasonscore, T-Stadium usw.) und Therapieoptionen begreifen und daraus gute Konsequenzen für das weitere Vorgehen finden.

Schönen Sonntag!
Gruß Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Welche Chemotherapeutikas sind es, die diesen in-vitro-Tests unterzogen werden?

Welche Wirkstoff-Kombinationen werden getestet?

Wie realistisch ist es, sich einer (in kurativer Absicht) OP zu unterziehen und gleichzeitig den schlimmsten aller Fälle zu erforschen: Eine Resistenz gegen Chemotherapeutika?

Ich gestehe ganz offen: Ich bin heilfroh, wenn Neudiagnostizierte die Zusammenhänge zwischen Diagnose (Gleasonscore, T-Stadium usw.) und Therapieoptionen begreifen und daraus gute Konsequenzen für das weitere Vorgehen finden. *(So Deine Fragen, Dieter, und*
*hier meine Antworten: )*

Hallo Dieter!

Gerne beantworte ich Deine Fragen!

Beim Prostatakarzinom kann man als Standardauswahl von Chemotherapeutika zum Beispiel Docetaxel, Cyclophosphamid, Paclitaxel, Gemcitabin, Cisplatin
u.a. testen lassen, das gilt auch mit unterschiedlichen anderen Therapeutika für andere Tumorarten. Und natürlich können auch verschiedene Kombinationen getestet werden.

Leider bekommen auch sehr viele Männer nach einer mit kurativen (heilenden) Absichten durchgeführten OP, ein sog. biochemisches Rezidiv, was Du ja leider auch in Erfahrung bringen mußtest. Diese Männer hätten dann z.B., falls der schlimme Fall der Notwendigkeit einer Chemotherapie eintreten sollte, eine weitaus größere Überlebenschance, wenn bereits *vor Therapiebeginn bekannt sein könnte, ob diese oder jene Chemotherapie-Kombinationen sinnvoll eingesetzt werden könnten. Und es könnten unnötige Behandlungen unterlassen werden, die - wie es Dir ja auch aus den Selbsthilfegruppen bekannt ist - schlimme, sehr schlimme Nebenwirkungen und Folgen für diese betroffenen Männer bedeuten würden.*
Also Dieter, Du siehst, auch hier sollten die Männer *vorher informiert* werden. Das ist sehr realistisch!
Du könntest mit dieser *zusätzlichen* Information gerade auch vielen Neubetroffenen unter Umständen später sehr viel Leid ersparen helfen und eine längeres Überleben ermöglichen. Falls der Betroffene diese Information und Chemotherapie-Testung für sich als vorsorglich notwendig erachten sollte.
Alle anderen notwendigen Informationen sollte der Betroffene natürlich und selbstverständlich auch erhalten!

So Dieter, ich wünsche Dir noch einen guten Sonntag!

Gruß aus Meldorf!

Werner R.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Also Dieter, Du siehst, auch hier sollten die Männer *vorher informiert* werden. Das ist sehr realistisch!
> Du könntest mit dieser *zusätzlichen* Information gerade auch vielen Neubetroffenen unter Umständen später sehr viel Leid ersparen helfen und eine längeres Überleben ermöglichen. Falls der Betroffene diese Information und Chemotherapie-Testung für sich als vorsorglich notwendig erachten sollte.


Hallo Werner,

mit der Ausgabe von gängigen Informationen habe ich wenig Probleme wie Du weißt. Aber solche Vorgänge sollen ja möglichst viel Sinn machen: in Bezug auf welches ersparte Leid und natürlich auch unter Beachtung der anfallenden zusätzlichen Kosten.




> Alle anderen notwendigen Informationen sollte der Betroffene natürlich und selbstverständlich auch erhalten!


Die "anderen notwendigen Informationen" müßten ja dann, wenn ich mir die von Dir aufgeführten Chemotherapeutika ansehe, mit Ausnahme von Taxotere aus dem Bereich "Off-Label-Medikation" kommen.

Abgesehen davon, daß die Beschaffung dieser Off-Label-Mittel schwierig, ärztliche Unterstützung kaum errreichbar, Dosierungen und Verabreichungen insbesonders in Kombinationsgaben sehr experimentell und sogar äußerst gefährlich sein können, sehe ich mich als gewöhnlicher "SHG-Fuzzy"  :Blinzeln:  und Nichtmediziner nicht berufen, einem zur Operation entschlossenen Mann begreifbar zu machen, warum solche Erkenntnisse für ihn so wichtig sein sollen. Es wäre sinnvoll zu erfahren, wie relevant diese primäre Chemoresistenz bei metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom generell ist. Nur so ließe sich einschätzen, wie wichtig dieser Test grundsätzlich ist.

Freundliche Grüße nach Meldorf
Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

[Zitat=Dieter aus Husum;10732]Hallo Werner,

mit der Ausgabe von gängigen Informationen habe ich wenig Probleme wie Du weißt. Aber solche Vorgänge sollen ja möglichst viel Sinn machen: in Bezug auf welches ersparte Leid und natürlich auch unter Beachtung der anfallenden zusätzlichen Kosten.
__________________________________________________  _____________


Hallo Dieter,

wenn der Tumor eines Patienten eine extreme Wirkstoffresistenz gegen ein bestimmtes Chemotherapeutikum zeigt, z.B. beim in der Standardtherapie eingesetzten Taxotere, so kann der Arzt dieses Medikament für seinen Patienten ausschließen. Er wüßte dann, diese Standardanwendung kann ich bei diesem Patienten vergessen.
Damit hat er dem Patienten unnötige Nebenwirkungen erspart und er kann sofort ein anderes Behandlungsregime ( z.B. mit Anthrazyklinen usw.) anwenden.
Damit sind dem Patienten u.U. sehr viel damit verbundenes Leid und der "Solidargemeinschaft" erhebliche Kosten erspart geblieben. Und, dem betroffenen Patienten ist sehr wahrscheinlich damit auch eine Lebenszeitverlängerung gegeben worden. 
__________________________________________________  ______________
Zitat v. Dieter aus Husum:
Die "anderen notwendigen Informationen" müßten ja dann, wenn ich mir die von Dir aufgeführten Chemotherapeutika ansehe, mit Ausnahme von Taxotere aus dem Bereich "Off-Label-Medikation" kommen.
__________________________________________________  ______________

Wenn klar ist, er als verantwortlicher Arzt kann z.B. Taxotere bei diesem Patienten nicht einsetzen, so kann er sofort auf andere Medikamente ausweichen. Diese wären dann nicht "Off-Label-Medikamente", wenn der Arzt oder die Ärzte in einer Klinik das für den Patienten als notwendig erachten müßten. Viele Chemotherapeutika, wie z.B. Mitoxantron, Carboplatin, Cyclophosphamid, Anthrazykline usw. werden ja bereits seit Jahren in verschieden Uni-Kliniken angewendet. Die Taxane ( vor allem Docetaxel) sind doch erst seit wenigen Jahren in der Behandlung des Prostatakarzinoms als Standard zugelassen.
__________________________________________________  _____________
Zitat v. Dieter aus Husum:

... gewöhnlicher "SHG-Fuzzy"  :Blinzeln:  und Nichtmediziner nicht berufen, einem zur Operation entschlossenen Mann begreifbar zu machen, warum solche Erkenntnisse für ihn so wichtig sein sollen. Es wäre sinnvoll zu erfahren, wie relevant diese primäre Chemoresistenz bei metastasiertem Prostatakarzinom generell ist. Nur so ließe sich einschätzen, wie wichtig dieser Test grundsätzlich ist.
__________________________________________________  _____________

Beim Einsatz von Taxotere z.B. ist ein objektives PSA-Ansprechen beim 70 mg/m2 in Kombination mit Estramustinphosphat 3 x 280 mg/die mit 67 % und einem mittl. Überleben von 18,6 Monaten angegeben ( Aus: Therapie des hormonfrefraktären Prostatakarzinoms v. Prof. Heidenreich).

Du siehst, was ist mit den restlichen 33 % der Männer? 

Diese 33 % der Männer würden unnötig mit einer Therapie belastet, die für sie keinen Sinn macht.

Übrigens geht es bei der frühen Erkennung nicht nur um Betroffene, die eine Prostatektomie bekommen sollen, sondern auch um Männer, die bereits z.B. Metastasen haben und in ein hormonrefraktäres Stadium kommen. Hier kann dann Tumormaterial entnommen werden, damit eine gezielte weitere Therapie für diese Männer möglich gemacht werden könnte.

Diese Tumoruntersuchungen werden auch von guten Pathologen routinemäßig ( z.B. in Köln ) durchgeführt.

*Fazit:*

*- Diese Wirkstoffresistenzprüfung ist mit über 99 % sehr genau.*

*- Es kann v o r einer eigentlichen Chemotherapie das individuelle*
*Patienten - Muster erstellt werden.*

*- Diese Testung erspart betroffenen Männern unnötige Belastungen* 
*durch chem. Gifte.*

*- Die Anwendung spart wertvolle Behandlungszeiten.*

*- Sie verhindert sog. Kreuzresistenzen ansonsten wirksamer* 
*Therapien.*

*- Sie vermeidet unnötige Kosten im Gesundheitswesen.* 

*- Sie vermeidet auch zusätzliche Kosten, die durch das Behandeln* 
*der Nebenwirkungen auftreten würden.*

*- Diese Testungen können nach einer OP, aber auch später durch* 
*Entnahme von Tumormaterial beim fortgeschrittenen und*
*metastasierenden Prostatakarzinom durchgeführt werden.*

*- Und viele Pathologen vor Ort können solche Testungen auch*
*schnell durchführen.*

*Entscheide nun selbst Dieter, ob Du und ihr in Eurer Gruppe das für wichtig erachten solltet.*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Anonymous1

> *Entscheide nun selbst Dieter, ob Du und ihr in Eurer Gruppe das für wichtig erachten solltet.*


Hallo Werner,

ich werde das nicht selbst entscheiden, sondern die Gruppe entscheiden lassen.

Außerdem will ich mir noch ein paar Ratschläge von wirklichen Fachleuten einholen. Davon werde ich dann das Forum und Dich informieren.

Frage: Welches Standard-Sortiment von Chemotherapeutika hat das EDR-Testsystem für PCa vorgesehen? Auf dem EDR-Anforderungs-Formular (siehe angefügte Abbildung) konnte ich PCa nicht finden.



Gruß Dieter

----------


## Anonymous1

> Übrigens geht es bei der frühen Erkennung nicht nur um Betroffene, die eine Prostatektomie bekommen sollen, sondern auch um Männer, die bereits z.B. Metastasen haben und in ein hormonrefraktäres Stadium kommen. Hier kann dann Tumormaterial entnommen werden, damit eine gezielte weitere Therapie für diese Männer möglich gemacht werden könnte.


Männer in diesem Stadium haben wir mehrere in unserer Gruppe. Ich werde die Methode unterbreiten und die Antworten zeitnah vorstellen.

Ganz besonders interessiert mich WW's Meinung dazu.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Dieter,
natürlich entscheidet ihr im Rahmen der Gruppe immer demokratisch. Ist doch klar!

Setze Dich doch mit Deinem Arzt in Verbindung, der wird als wirklicher Fachmann Dir vielleicht Deine zusätzlichen Fragen beantworten können.

Oder setze Dich doch zusätzlich in Heidelberg mit diesem Institut wegen der möglichen einzelnen zu testenden Wirkstoffe beim PCa direkt in Verbindung.


Ich freue mich natürlich, dass unter uns Schleswig-Holsteinern so konstruktiv diskutiert werden kann.

Ich denke, wenn es zusätzliche Hilfskomponenten für die betroffenen Männer gibt, so ist es unsere Pflicht und Aufgabe diese - wenn sie bekannt sind -  zumindest zu erwähnen. Ob sie dann von den Männern in Anspruch genommen werden, sollten sie selber entscheiden.

Wo ist hier das Problem?

Ich wünsche Euch in Husum noch

einen schönen Tag. 

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ganz besonders interessiert mich WW's Meinung dazu.


Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich zu dem Thema eine Meinung habe. Für mich ist es jedenfalls keine Option, denn für einen solchen Test bräuchte man vitales Tumorgewebe. Das gibt es in meinem Falle z. Zt. nicht. Diese Tests hätte man, wie du richtig erkannt hast, direkt nach der OP mit dem dabei gewonnenen Resektionsmaterial durchführen müssen.

Dr. Frank Eichhorn schreibt zu diesem Thema *folgendes*:




> ... Ein Vergleich mit Bakterien macht das vielleicht klar: Bei einer Blasenentzündung lässt sich in aller Regel der verursachende Keim identifizieren und ein Antibiogrammm anfertigen. Daraus ist dann abzulesen, welches Antibiotikum zur Therapie geeignet ist und welches nicht (es gibt immer Bakterien die gegen einige Antibiotika resistent sind).
> 
> Es wäre wünschenswert, ein ähnliches Verfahren in der Onkologie zur Verfügung zu haben, um sozusagen im Labor austesten zu können, welche Chemotherapie bei welchem Patienten wirkt. *Dazu gibt es wissenschaftliche Ansätze, die aber für die Praxis noch nicht geeignet sind (zumindest beim Prostatakarzinom)*.
> 
> Also bleibt nur das "Ausprobieren". Wir sind immer wieder erstaunt, wie oft sich durch einen Wechsel des Behandlungsschemas doch noch eine lang anhaltende Remission einleiten lässt. Neben Taxotere verwenden wir immer wieder auch Östrogene, Epiribicin, Novantron, Ketokonazol oder auch 5FU, Endoxan und Velbe. Zur Kombination mit Taxotere eignen sich Carboplatin, Gleevec, Thalidomid und Rocaltrol  aber auch Somatuline (Schema nach Koutsilieris). 
> 
> Die große Überraschung 2004 war für uns die hochdosierte Testosterontherapie  wir haben einige Patienten damit in die Vollremission bringen können. ...


Nun ist Dr. Eichhorns Artikel mehr als 2 Jahre alt. Vielleicht sind wir heute weiter?

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Es wäre wünschenswert, ein ähnliches Verfahren in der Onkologie zur Verfügung zu haben, um sozusagen im Labor austesten zu können, welche Chemotherapie bei welchem Patienten wirkt. *Dazu gibt es wissenschaftliche Ansätze, die aber für die Praxis noch nicht geeignet sind (zumindest beim Prostatakarzinom)*.


Was wirkt geht offenbar nicht, sondern nur was (eventuell) nicht wirkt. Das bedeutet und Dr. Eichhorn sagt es: Ausprobieren.

Ich persönlich habe auch wenig Meinung. Sollten, was ich nicht hoffe, erneut ein oder mehrere PSA- oder PSAP positive Zellverbände  in meinem Körper auftauchen, so würde ich diese, falls man an sie herankäme, klassisch vom Pathologen immunhistologisch begutachten lassen. Müsste ich mich dann später eines Tages mit einer Chemotherapie befassen, würde ich zugängliche Substanzen wählen, für welche meiner eigenen Situation entsprechende Erfolgsberichte bzw. Studien vorliegen. Sollte ich gegen diese Mittel ausnahmsweise resistent sein, würde ich dieses durch PSA- und PAP-Erfolgs-Kontrolle ermitteln. Ein großes Risiko in Richtung "Leid" kann ich dabei nicht finden.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Ich weiß gar nicht, ob ich zu dem Thema eine Meinung habe. Für mich ist es jedenfalls keine Option, denn für einen solchen Test bräuchte man vitales Tumorgewebe. Das gibt es in meinem Falle z. Zt. nicht. Diese Tests hätte man, wie du richtig erkannt hast, direkt nach der OP mit dem dabei gewonnenen Resektionsmaterial durchführen müssen.
> 
> Dr. Frank Eichhorn schreibt zu diesem Thema *folgendes*:
> 
> Nun ist Dr. Eichhorns Artikel mehr als 2 Jahre alt. Vielleicht sind wir heute weiter?
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried, hallo Dieter!

Dr. Eichhorn *ist* inzwischen auch weiter! Falls er unsere Diskussion zufällig
verfolgen sollte, zunächst einen schönen Gruß nach Bayern!

Dr. Eichhorn bietet dieses diskutierte Verfahren zur Erkennung von Wirkstoffresistenzen seinen Patienten ebenfalls an.

Übrigens Professor Heidenreich wendet beim hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom nachfolgend beschriebene (in Köln "etablierte") Vorgehensweise an:

"Im Falle einer PSA-Progression nach Docetaxel-basierter Chemotherapie erfolgt die Biopsie der entweder noch in situ ( Anm.: lat. am natürlichen Ort, also in natürlicher Lage im Körper) gelegenen Prostata bzw. einer gut zugänglichen Metastase um immunhistochemisch und PCR-basiert eine Expressionsanalyse ... aktivierender Mutationen für Wachstumsfaktoren (Anm.: HER-2/neu, EGFR usw.) durchzuführen." (Aus: Palliative Therapiestrategien beim Prostatakarzinom, 2. Auflage v. 2006).
Dann schauen sich die Ärzte das ganz spezielle Expressionsprofil an und setzen dann eine niedrigdosierte Docetaxeltherapie mit "einem entsprechenden molekularen Medikament" (z.B. bei einer HER-2/neu Überexpression das bekannte HERCEPTIN, einen monoklonalen Antikörper) gezielt ein.

Aber darüber haben wir ja schon geschrieben.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Dr. Eichhorn bietet dieses diskutierte Verfahren zur Erkennung von Wirkstoffresistenzen seinen Patienten ebenfalls an.


Das ist interessant! Weißt Du mehr???

Gruß Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Das ist interessant! Weißt Du mehr???
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallo Dieter,

Dr. Eichhorn lässt diese Untersuchungen schon seit längerer Zeit in einem speziellen Labor im Ausland durchführen.
Es gibt da eine große Palette an  Wirkstoffen, welche gezielt für jeden einzelnen Patienten überprüft werden.
Ich denke, wir werden im Rahmen des anstehenden Seminars weiteres auch darüber erfahren! Unsere bayrischen Freunde werden uns sicher informieren! 

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WinfriedW

Hallo Werner,

zunächst müssen wir hier mal ein paar Dinge ordnen: Der von dir erwähnte EDR-Test wird mit vitalem Tumorgewebe durchgeführt. Das vitale Gewebe muss man erst mal haben. Vitales Tumorgewebe fällt z. B. bei der OP an. Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, wäre dein Vorschlag, bei Risikopatienten gleich nach der OP prophylaktisch und mit allen nur denkbaren Zytostatika die entsprechenden Tests durchzuführen. Das kann man machen. Es würde voraussetzen, dass sich der Patient schon vor der OP darum kümmert, sonst läuft nichts, und das Geld auf den Tisch legt. Wenn dann irgendwann eine Chemotherapie ansteht, hätte man die gewonnenen Daten in den Akten. Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob die gestreuten Tumorzellen die gleichen genetischen Eigenschaften haben, wie der Muttertumor. Dies bezüglich gibt es berechtigte Zweifel.

Wenn die Chemotherapie nicht als adjuvante Therapie direkt nach der OP eingesetzt wird, was beim Prostatakarzinom alles andere als Standart ist, vergehen oftmals Jahre, bis es dazu kommt. In der Zwischenzeit wurde der Patient typischerweise multiplest insbesondere antiandrogen behandelt. Stellt sich die Frage, inwieweit sich die Expressionsmuster durch die Vorbehandlung verändern. Vor diesem Hintergrund habe ich Zweifel, ob eine prophylaktische Testung auf Vorrat Sinn macht. Ich denke, ein solcher Test macht erst dann Sinn, wenn die Chemotherapie wirklich ansteht.

In vielen Fällen wird es aber so sein, wie bei mir. Ich habe einen PSA-Progress, aber mit den bildgebenden Verfahren gelingt der Nachweis von Metastasen nicht. Vor diesem Hintergrund lässt sich durch Biopsie kein frisches Tumorgewebe gewinnen. 

Pleuraerguss und Aszites sind krankhafte Flüssigkeitsansammlungen in der Pleura- bzw. Bauchhöhle. Mit beidem kann ich nicht dienen.

*Prof. Christoph Klein* schlägt offenbar vor, Tumorzellen aus dem Knochenmark zu isolieren. Inwieweit dies ein gangbarer Weg ist, wäre zu prüfen.

Ich habe auf meiner Liste Cyclophosphamid niedrig dosiert stehen. Es wäre schon interessant zu wissen, inwieweit mein Tumor darauf anspricht. Andererseits scheint mir eine solche Testung ein ziemlicher Aufriss zu sein. Wahrscheinlich wird es so enden, dass ich Cyclophosphamid ein paar Wochen einnehme und mir dann den PSA-Verlauf anschaue. Aber es würden mir auch noch ein paar andere Substanzen einfallen, auf die man testen könnte. Den Test gegen *Avastin* kann ich mir jedenfalls sparen, weil es unbezahlbar ist. Wir brauchen nicht nur wirksame sondern auch bezahlbare Medikamente!

Ob die von dir erwähnte Vorgehensweise von Prof. Heidenreich in Köln wirklich so etabliert ist, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die probieren halt dieses und jenes. Den großen Durchbruch gibt es auch dort nicht. Insbesondere testen die Kölner, wenn ich deinen Beitrag richtig verstehe, nicht Medikamente gegen vitales Tumorgewebe, sondern sie bestimmen immunhistochemisch und PCR-basiert Wachstumsfaktoren. Das ist offenbar eine andere Baustelle. Ich habe mir sagen lassen, dass diese Tests bei Brustkrebspatientinnen häufiger mal schief gehen, dass z. B. Patientinnen auf HER-2/neu negativ getestet werden und Herceptin trotzdem funktioniert.

WW

----------


## WinfriedW

> Dr. Eichhorn lässt diese Untersuchungen schon seit längerer Zeit in einem speziellen Labor im Ausland durchführen.
> Es gibt da eine große Palette an Wirkstoffen, welche gezielt für jeden einzelnen Patienten überprüft werden.
> Ich denke, wir werden im Rahmen des anstehenden Seminars weiteres auch darüber erfahren! Unsere bayrischen Freunde werden uns sicher informieren!


Bekanntlich arbeitet Dr. Eichhorn nur noch gegen Privatliquidation. Auch das Labor im Ausland musst du privat bezahlen. Die Wirkstoffe, die dabei dann heraus kommen, dürften in aller Regel beim Prostatakrebs nicht zugelassen und affig teuer sein. Das ist kein gangbarer Weg. Ich jedenfalle werde wegen dem möglicherweise nicht einlösbaren Versprechen auf drei Monate Lebensverlängerung nicht Haus und Hof verwetten. Da kaufe ich mir dann doch lieber ein *Motorrad*, denn wenn das verbleibende Leben nur noch so kurz ist, müssen wir wenigstens schneller fahren  :eek!: !

WW

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo WW.Statt eines Motorrads würde ich Dir nahelegen, einen Motorroller anzuschaffen.  www.biker-stop.de. Heute morgen habe ich eine schicke Piaggo Vespa hier bewundert. Da brauchst Du Dich nicht umzuziehen und endest auch nicht wie auf Deinem Bild gezeigt und kannst auch wie früher eine Freundin hinter Dir einseitig aufsitzen lassen (wenn's die Polizei nicht sieht). Ich bin 56.000 km Motorroller gefahren (Lambretta) und verstehe heute noch immer nicht, was an einem Motorrad besser sein soll.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## WinfriedW

@Reinardo

Bekanntlich bin ich im Besitz eines Heinkelrollers, der als Viertakter jedenfalls langstreckentauglicher ist als eine Lambretta. Damit sind früher ganze Familien in Urlaub gefahren, notfalls mit angehängtem Beiwagen. Sein Nachteil ist, dass er nur knappe 100km/h läuft und man nicht nur von BMW-Fahrern sondern auch von Lastwagen überholt wird. Soviel Zeit bleibt mir nicht mehr zwischen den Arztterminen und meiner Bestattung.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Verbleibende Zeit*

Hallo Winfried, ein weiteres Mal spielst Du mit dem Faktor Zeit nach dem Motto, bloß keinen Fortsetzungsroman anfangen zu lesen. Jetzt haben wir dank Deiner von mir so geliebten humorvollen Einlagen mal ein zwischenzeitliches Motorrad- oder Lambretta-Forum. Aber, bitte hilf mir mit Deiner Stellungnahme zu meinem erwähnten Prostatabums, wie auch oben von Dr. Eichhorn in Deinem Zitat erwähnt. Zu meinem Vorschlag für Dich in einem anderen Thread hast Du Dich noch nicht geäußert. Bitte, lass es mich wissen, was Du wirklich davon hältst. Vielleicht kommt das ja irgendwann nach meiner Bestrahlung in hoffentlich erst 10 Jahren auch für mich noch in Betracht, wenn ich dann immer noch leben sollte und Du die traurige Nachricht von meinem Ableben noch lesen darfst.

*"Alles Alte, soweit es den Anspruch darauf verdient hat, sollen wir lieben; aber für das Neue sollen wir eigentlich leben"*
(Theodor Fontane)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Anonymous1

Hallo Werner,

möchte nochmal kurz auf den obigen Beitrag zurückkommen, weil daraus Missverständnisse entstehen könnten.

Dr. Eichhorn verwendet nicht das diskutierte Verfahren => EDR-Resistenztest! Er bietet dieses Verfahren bisher auch nicht an.

Aber: Wenn ich mich recht an einen Vortrag des sehr geschätzten Doktors aus Bad Reichenhall erinnere, läßt er in speziellen Fällen vom Blut eines Patienten in Griechenland Immunitätstests durchführen.

 Blut und lebende Karzinomzellen - ein gewaltiger Unterschied! 

Ich möchte empfehlen, das angesprochene Thema zunächst einmal gründlich zu durchleuchten und das Für und Wider sachlich zu diskutieren. Danach wird es bestimmt den Weg in die SHG finden, falls es für wichtig erachtet wird.

Gruß Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> @Reinardo
> 
> Bekanntlich bin ich im Besitz eines Heinkelrollers, der als Viertakter jedenfalls langstreckentauglicher ist als eine Lambretta. Damit sind früher ganze Familien in Urlaub gefahren, notfalls mit angehängtem Beiwagen. Sein Nachteil ist, dass er nur knappe 100km/h läuft und man nicht nur von BMW-Fahrern sondern auch von Lastwagen überholt wird. Soviel Zeit bleibt mir nicht mehr zwischen den Arztterminen und meiner Bestattung.
> 
> WW


Hallo Winfried,

wir wollen ja diese Zeit des zu frühen finalen Termins auch für Dich vermeiden helfen!

Diese verschiedenen möglichen Wirkstofftestungen - das haben wir ja inzwischen gelernt - können mit unterschiedlichen Gewebsmaterialien durchgeführt werden, mit Tumormaterial, Blut und anderem Gewebsmaterial.

Entscheidend ist doch wohl , dass das gemacht werden kann. Es sollte nicht zerredet werden.

Ich betone es nochmalig: Wenn es solche Testmethoden gibt, dann sollte von Patient zu Patient vom verantwortlichen Arzt geprüft werden, ob und wann die eine oder andere Testung für diesen speziellen Patienten sinnvoll erscheint.

Ob jetzt der eine oder andere Gruppensprecher oder Betroffene das für sich als notwendig erachtet, muß er selber in Absprache mit seinem Arzt entscheiden.

Nur diese Informationen Betroffenen möglicherweise nicht zu geben, halte ich für bedenklich.

Was Dr. Eichhorn macht und machen kann, wird er seinen Patienten schon mitteilen. Es wird ja demnächst wieder eine Veranstaltung mit ihm stattfinden, sicher werden wir dann auch von ihm und unseren Freunden aus Bayern mehr erfahren.

Was die Kölner Ärzte um Professor Heidenreich zur Zeit praktizieren, habe ich beschrieben. Das Wort "etabliert"- hinsichtlich der in Köln beschriebenen Vorgehensweise - hat Professor Heidenreich selbst dafür geprägt.

Nun Winfried - denke daran - wir wollen mithelfen, damit Du sehr lange noch mit Deinem Heinkelroller oder einer vielleicht schnelleren Maschine unterwegs sein kannst! Und, Winfried, wir wollen auch noch sehr lange mit Dir aktuelle Themen diskutieren!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## WolfhardD

Vor ein paar Tagen schrieb ich wegen des EDR-Tests vor der Chemotherapie von Prostatakrebs an
TherapySelect GmbH & Co. KG
Im Neuenheimer Feld 584
D-69120 Heidelberg


Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
über das Forum des Bundesverbandes Prostatakrebs Selbsthilfe wurde ich auf den EDR-Test aufmerksam.Bei Durchsicht der Berichte und Hinweise auf klinische und Validierungs-Studien fand ich keine konkreten Ergebnisse hinsichtlich der Wirksamkeit bzw. richtiger Vorhersage von Resistenzen bei Prostatakrebs. 

Ist es Ihnen möglich -und wenn ja, bitte ich Sie sehr herzlich darum - mir für dieses Krankheitsbild nähere Informationen bzgl. der EDR-Testung zukommen zu lassen? In meiner Selbsthilfegruppe mit mehr als 60 betroffenen Männern, viele davon in der Situation, bald eine Chemotherapie machen zu müssen, besteht großes Interesse an diesen Informationen.
Freundliche Grüße
Wolfhard D. Frost


Hier jetzt die Antwort:


Sehr geehrter Herr Frost,

vorab erst einmal vielen Dank für Ihr Interesse an dem EDR-Test.


Nach Rücksprache mit unserem Labor kann ich Ihnen folgende Aussagen machen: Die Firma TherapySelect, bzw. das durchführende Labor Oncotech, hat leider aus mehreren Gründen relativ wenig Erfahrung mit Prostata-Krebs. Im Jahr 2006 wurden z.B. für diese Entität nur 8 Tests durchgeführt. Das liegt zum einen daran, dass eine Chemotherapie für den Fall Prostatakrebs normalerweise nicht die ideale Behandlungsmethode darstellt - ausgenommen sind weit fortgeschrittene Stadien. Im Regelfall sollte Prostatakrebs operiert werden, kombiniert mit einer Radiation bzw. einer Hormontherapie.

Des Weiteren liegt beim Prostatakrebs das Problem vor, dass relativ wenig Tumormasse für den Test zur Verfügung steht. Im Regelfall benötigen wir ein Gramm Tumorgewebe für die Testung, dies ist etwas mehr als ein kirschkern-großes Stück.

Wenn genug Tumormaterial vorliegt, können wir dies natürlich testen. Aber wie gesagt, unsere Erfahrung mit Prostatakrebs ist limitiert und der Krebstyp stellt sich etwas problematisch dar.

Abschließend noch einige allgemeine Punkte zum Test:
Prinzipiell ist der EDR-Test sinnvoll und durchführbar, wenn
- der Patient eine Chemotherapie bekommen soll und
- mehrere Chemotherapeutika zur Auswahl stehen.
Für die erfolgreiche Durchführung des EDR-Tests ist es wichtig,
- dass das Tumorgewebe frisch und lebendig ist,
- dass möglichst mehr als 1 Million Tumorzellen (das ist ungefähr 1 Gramm Gewebe oder ein kirschkerngroßes Gewebesstück) zur Verfügung stehen und
- dass der Patient innerhalb von drei Wochen vor Probenentnahme keine Chemotherapie oder Bestrahlung erhalten hatte.

Wenn die obigen Punkte zutreffen, ist ein Test wirklich sinnvoll. Bitte bedenken Sie, dass mittels des Tests unwirksame Chemotherapeutika vor Therapiebeginn ermittelt werden können. Damit besteht keine Garantie, dass die restlichen Medikamente wirken, aber die Ansprechwahrscheinlichkeit kann sich entsprechend stark erhöhen.

Ich hoffe, Ihnen etwas weiter geholfen zu haben.

Für weitere Fragen stehen meine Kollegen und ich Ihnen selbstverständlich zur Verfügung.

Ich wünsche Ihnen ein sonniges Wochenende.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Dr. Annette Heinrich

Dr.rer.nat. Annette Heinrich
TherapySelect GmbH & Co. KG
Im Neuenheimer Feld 584
D-69120 Heidelberg
Tel.: 06221-8936-152
Fax: 012120-151390
www.therapyselect.de


Meine persönliches Fazit: Ich weiß jetzt, dass es der Diskussionsworte viele, jedoch Lösungen in dieser Angelegenheit so gut wie keine gibt.
WolfhardD
www.prostata-sh.info

----------


## WinfriedW

> Meine persönliches Fazit: Ich weiß jetzt, dass es der Diskussionsworte viele, jedoch Lösungen in dieser Angelegenheit so gut wie keine gibt.


Danke, WolfhardD, für deine Bemühungen und die Klärung.

Ich hatte es befürchtet. Für den EDR-Test benötigt man zunächst mal vitales Tumorgewebe in ausreichender Menge. Schon daran dürfte es in einem Fall wie meinem scheitern.




> Prinzipiell ist der EDR-Test sinnvoll und durchführbar, wenn der Patient eine Chemotherapie bekommen soll ...


Daraus schließe ich im Umkehrschluss, dass seitens der TherapySelect GmbH eine Testung auf Vorrat, z. B. nach einer Prostatektomie, nicht für sinnvoll erachtet wird. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass es nun wirklich nur sehr wenig Erfahrung mit dem EDR-Test bei Prostatakrebs gibt. Gut, jeder fängt mal klein an; stellt sich aber unter diesen Randbedingungen die Frage, wie zuverlässig der Test bei dieser Entität tatsächlich ist. Diese kann uns vermutlich noch nicht einmal die TherapySelect GmbH beantworten.

WW

----------


## Anonymous1

> Meine persönliches Fazit: Ich weiß jetzt, dass es der Diskussionsworte viele, jedoch Lösungen in dieser Angelegenheit so gut wie keine gibt.


Hallo Wolfhard,
dem Dank meines Vorredners für Deine Bemühungen schließe ich mich an.

Es geht nicht darum, etwas zu zerreden. Vielmehr sind diese Bemühungen dazu geeignet, falsche Hoffnungen zu beseitigen.

Eine aufschlussreiche Stellungnahme findet man auch beim Krebsinformationsdienst Heidelberg. Einen Teil dieser Ausführungen gebe ich nachfolgend wieder:




> *Kommerzielle Tests unter Kritik von Fachleuten* 
> Im Fahrwasser der häufig getroffenen Entscheidungen, auch bei schlechten Aussichten eher noch eine Therapie anzustreben, anstatt gleich zu verzichten, schwimmen jedoch auch kommerzielle Angebote zur Resistenztestung: Sie machen mit ausgiebigen Proben an entnommenen Tumorzellen Patienten noch Hoffnung auf eine wirksame Behandlung, wenn die echte Chemotherapie bei ihnen in Wirklichkeit schon längst ihre Grenzen gezeigt hat. Dass für diese Resistenztestung nicht unbeträchtliche Summen gefordert werden, die von den Krankenkassen oft nicht übernommen werden, steigert das Vertrauen von Fachleuten in diese Angebote nicht unbedingt. Experten weisen darauf hin, dass längst nicht alle vermutlich vorhandenen Resistenzgene bekannt sind, geschweige denn, dass man Details darüber wüsste, ob sie bei allen Tumorarten auch die gleiche Rolle spielen. Die Erfolgschancen verschiedener Therapietaktiken sind dagegen auch ohne persönliche Testung in der Regel sehr genau bezifferbar: Grundlage sind die vielen umfänglichen Vorstudien und die klinischen Studien, die die Voraussetzung für die Zulassung der Arzneimittel sind. Auch stört die Fachleute, dass viele der von privaten Anbietern beworbenen Tests ihren Stellenwert noch nicht bewiesen haben: Dass ein Test rein technisch gut funktioniert, heißt noch lange nicht, dass er im klinischen Alltag auch wirklich Vorteile bringt oder die daraus gewonnenen Daten dem Patienten nützen.
>  Sind einzelne Tests oder bestimmte Marker jedoch sauber überprüft und wissenschaftlich anerkannt, werden sie Bestandteil der Standarddiagnoseverfahren  und für die müssen Patienten in der Regel nicht selbst bezahlen.


Gruß Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Wolfhard,
> 
> Eine aufschlussreiche Stellungnahme findet man auch beim Krebsinformationsdienst Heidelberg. Einen Teil dieser Ausführungen gebe ich nachfolgend wieder:
> 
> Gruß Dieter


Hallo Wolfhard, hallo Dieter,

ich sehe, dass die Frage einer möglichen Chemotherapeutika-Resistenz-Testung doch sehr wichtig erachtet wird.

Wie wir wissen, gibt es beim Prostatakrebs (neben den vielen) zwei große Probleme, einmal, was einerseits etwas weniger schrecklich erscheint, das Karzinom wächst im Vergleich zu anderen relativ langsam (je nach individuellem Differenzierungsgrad). Deshalb können auch nur verhältnismäßig wenige Zytostatika - im Unterschied zu vielen anderen Krebsarten - angewendet werden.
Andererseits ist die Zugänglichkeit zum Primärtumor nicht ohne aufwändige Schwierigkeiten durchzuführen. So über eine Prostatektomie oder - wenn die Prostata nicht entfernt werden kann oder soll - über eine Biopsie. Es muß aber ein bestimmten Gewebsvolumen - wie uns mitgeteilt wurde - erreichbar sein.
Hinzu kommt, falls ein primär fortgeschrittenes metastasierendes Stadium diagnostiziert wurde, dass die Metastasierungsprozesse neue, durch Mutationsabläufe bedingte Zellstrukturen in den Metastasen hervorbringen.
Das macht insgesamt die Therapie (nicht nur) des Prostatakarzinoms so schwierig.
Bei dieser Form der Testung ist die Anwendung offenbar dann sinnvoll, wenn diese bei einem sog. operablen Risikopatienten erwogen würde., d.h., wenn nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden kann, ob nicht bereits karzinogenes Gewebe die Prostatakapsel verlassen hat und evtl. schon Metastasierungen vorhanden sein könnten, welche durch die bildgebenden
Verfahren - die leider noch nicht so präzise sind - u.U. nicht sicher negiert werden können. 
Und weiterhin, wenn eine Chemotherapie von den behandelnden Ärzten überlegt wird, wo neben Docetaxel andere Chemotherapeutika zur Anwendung kommen sollen, aber hier muß ja wieder ausreichend benötigtes Karzinomgewebe (wie bereits o. bemerkt) vorhanden sein. 

Der Begriff "Chemotherapeutika" ist übrigens sehr weitreichend!

Die Ärzte müssen also von Patient zu Patient individuell prüfen! Denn jeder Postatakrebs und jeder Patient ist anders.

Wenn so eine Testung bei einem Patienten möglich ist, sehe ich eigentlich das zu diskutierende Problem nur in der *Unterlassung* dieses sinnvollen diagnostischen Instrumentes, also wenn das dem Patienten - bei dem es Sinn macht - somit entweder mit Vorsatz oder in Unkenntnis der Reichweite so einer Maßnahme vorenthalten würde. Hier setzt ja schon eine juristische Dimension ein!

Ich erwähne hier nocheinmal den *Krebsinformationsdienst in Heidelberg:*


*"Sind einzelne Tests oder bestimmte "Marker" jedoch sauber überprüft und wissenschaftlich anerkannt, werden sie Bestandteil der Standarddiagnoseverfahren - und für die müssen die Patienten in der Regel nicht selbst bezahlen."*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Anonymous1

> Bei dieser Form der Testung ist die Anwendung offenbar dann sinnvoll, wenn diese bei einem sog. operablen Risikopatienten erwogen würde., d.h., wenn nicht sicher ausgeschlossen werden kann, ob nicht bereits karzinogenes Gewebe die Prostatakapsel verlassen hat und evtl. schon Metastasierungen vorhanden sein könnten, welche durch die bildgebenden
> Verfahren - die leider noch nicht so präzise sind - u.U. nicht sicher negiert werden können. 
> Und weiterhin, wenn eine Chemotherapie von den behandelnden Ärzten überlegt wird, wo neben Docetaxel andere Chemotherapeutika zur Anwendung kommen sollen, aber hier muß ja wieder ausreichend benötigtes Karzinomgewebe (wie bereits o. bemerkt) vorhanden sein.


Hallo Werner,

kleiner Scherz zum Wochenende:

Sollte mir oben beschriebener Prostatakrebserkrankter jemals begegen, dann darf ich ihm doch Deine Telefonnummer geben?  :L&auml;cheln: 

Nix für Ungut und Gruß 
Dieter

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> kleiner Scherz zum Wochenende:
> 
> 
> Dieter


Hallo Dieter,

leider haben wir die vielen Rezidivpatienten, die - obwohl sie vor der OP eine angeblich gute Prognose seitens des behandelnden Arztes bekommen hatten - sich mit der späteren Problematik einer Chemotherapie auseinandersetzen müssen. Von der anderen schrecklichen Realität, in welcher sich Männer mit einem sog. "primär metastasierten Prostatakarzinom" plagen müssen, ist hier auch zu reden.
So etwas lustig zu finden, macht mich als Selbsthilfegruppensprecher betroffen und ich denke, alle kranken Männer dürften das wohl kaum so amüsant finden, wie Du, Dieter.

Sollte mir ein Arzt oder Gruppensprecher mit *Vorsatz* die Möglichkeit der Kenntnisnahme einer Chemotherapie-Testung vorenthalten, obwohl diese bei mir angewendet werden könnte - ich mich also einer unnötigen und sinnlosen Chemotherapie-Anwendung ausgesetzt sehen müßte - würde ich diesen Herrschaften sagen, mein Lieber, nun lernst du mich und meinen Anwalt richtig kennen!


Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Werner,

jetzt mal langsam und nicht gleich so los donnern!

Dieses Verfahren das Du so propagiest, ist nicht gerade ein Verfahren, das ohne weiteres bei vielen durchgeführt werden könnte!

Sei Bitte realistisch über das Verfahren und denke mal nach wer eigentlich hier diese Möglichkeit hätte. Ein Bildgebenes Verfahren, wie Du es schon sagtes, gibt es noch nicht und wenn bei der OP es herraus stellt, daß der Krebs schon aus der Prostata ausgebrochen ist, müßten hier schon das Gewebe (1 g!) diesem Verfahren zur Verfügung gestellt werden und Die anderen pathologischen Untersuchungen bleiben auf der Strecke! Weil dann zu wenig Material vorhanden ist.

Gruß Helmut

----------


## Anonymous1

Aber Hallo, lieber Werner,

Du bringst jetzt aber eine unnötige Schärfe ins Geschehen!

Wenn man das Wort "Alzheimer" gebraucht, macht man ebensowenig Scherze auf Kosten der unglücklichen "'Alzheimer-Erkrankten", wie auf Kosten von PCa-Erkrankten, wenn man androht, die Telefonnummer eines SHG-Leiters zu weiterzugeben.

Dein Engagement wird hoch gewürdigt, - Du solltest aber gutgemeinte Winks wie diesen



> Zitat:
>                                                                       Zitat von *WolfhardD* 
> _Meine persönliches Fazit: Ich weiß jetzt, dass es der Diskussionsworte viele, jedoch Lösungen in dieser Angelegenheit so gut wie keine gibt._


bitte bitte nicht fehlinterpretieren und daraus eine Wichtigkeit des von Dir so sehr favoritisierten EDR-Tests ableiten. 

Für mich war es wichtig, Deinem Hinweis nachzugehen und zu prüfen, inwieweit der besprochene Chemoresistenztest für PCa-Erkrankte Sinn macht. Für mich steht inzwischen fest, daß dieses Verfahren  für unsere Erkrankung höchstens akademische Relevanz hat, deshalb überlasse ich dieses Feld den Akademikern. Meiner Meinung nach sind Prostatakrebs-Selbsthilfegruppen nicht die geeignete Plattform, solche Informationen an den operationsentschlossenen Mann zu bringen. Das wäre, wenn überhaupt, eine  Angelegenheit für die Urologen und OP-Kliniken.

Freundliche Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Anonymous2

Zitat:
Sollte mir ein Arzt oder Gruppensprecher mit *Vorsatz* die Möglichkeit der Kenntnisnahme einer Chemotherapie-Testung vorenthalten, obwohl diese bei mir angewendet werden könnte - ich mich also einer unnötigen und sinnlosen Chemotherapie-Anwendung ausgesetzt sehen müßte - würde ich diesen Herrschaften sagen, mein Lieber, nun lernst du mich und meinen Anwalt richtig kennen!

Hallo Werner,
als langjähriger SHG-Leiter danke ich Dir sehr für diese Aussage. Ich habe
diese Entwicklungen befürchtet. Mehr sage ich Dir u.U. in einem persönlichen Gespräch.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Lieber Werner,
> 
> jetzt mal langsam und nicht gleich so los donnern!
> 
> Dieses Verfahren das Du so propagiest, ist nicht gerade ein Verfahren, das ohne weiteres bei vielen durchgeführt werden könnte!
> 
> Sei Bitte realistisch über das Verfahren und denke mal nach wer eigentlich hier diese Möglichkeit hätte. Ein Bildgebenes Verfahren, wie Du es schon sagtes, gibt es noch nicht und wenn bei der OP es herraus stellt, daß der Krebs schon aus der Prostata ausgebrochen ist, müßten hier schon das Gewebe (1 g!) diesem Verfahren zur Verfügung gestellt werden und Die anderen pathologischen Untersuchungen bleiben auf der Strecke! Weil dann zu wenig Material vorhanden ist.
> 
> Gruß Helmut


Hallo Helmut, 

eigentlich wollte ich mich zu diesem Thema nun nicht mehr äußern, da wir uns offensichtlich im Kreise drehen.
Aber Dein präziser Beitrag hat mich nun doch bewogen, mich nochmalig dazu zu erklären.
*Fakt ist:* Es gibt unterschiedliche Verfahren, um für bestimmte Patienten
gezielteTests zur Bestimmung von individuellen biochemischen Resistenzen gegenüber einer Chemotherapie zu veranlassen.

Wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt, das erscheint mir nicht wichtig, oder aber er kann die Wichtigkeit nicht erkennen, so sollte er doch wenigstens dazu in der Lage sein, es ohne eigene Bewertung den Betroffenen als eine mögliche Option zur Kenntnis zu geben.

Ich habe es jetzt schon mehrmals betont, der einzelne betroffene Mann, seine Familie und sein - wenn er Glück hat - kompetenter Arzt, also alle gemeinsam, sollten dann entscheiden, ob sie diese Option wahrnehmen wollen oder können.

So, ich hoffe, jetzt muß ich das nicht noch einmal erklären!

Ich konzentriere mich jetzt auf meine weitere Therapie und stehe ab Anfang Mai wieder als Diskutant zur Verfügung!

Ich wünsche dem Forum weitere sehr lebhafte Diskussionen!

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Forum!

Meine erste Therapie-Phase ist nun beendet. Ich freue mich, nun wieder an den Diskussionen im Forum teilnehmen zu können.

Beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom kann man sich auch schon auf neue Behandlungsansätze ausrichten.

Ich beschäftige mich zur Zeit mit modernen Immuntherapien, wo man passive und auch *aktive*
*Immuntherapien* kennt.

Mit *aktiven Immuntherapien* versucht man im Körper Lernprozesse in Gang zu setzen, welche das Immunsystem befähigen sollen, sich selbst gegen den Krebs zu wehren.

Geschichtlich kann man aus heutiger Sicht einen New Yorker Chirurgen namens William Coley als den Pionier der Immuntherapien betrachten. Er
sah, wie sich der Tumor eines Patienten aufgrund einer bakteriellen Infektion zurückbildete. Nun begann er Bakterien direkt in den Tumor zu spritzen, was heftige Immunreaktionen auslöste und der Krebs sich vorübergehend verkleinerte.

Bei einigen Krebsarten, wie Brustkrebs, Nierenkrebs usw., gehören moderne Immuntherapien inzwischen als Bestandteil zur Standardtherapie.

Beim Prostatakrebs haben die Immuntherapien inzwischen auch einen wichtigen Stellenwert erreicht. Leider sind diese Antikrebsstrategien noch zu wenig bekannt und finden in den Standard-Leitlinien zur Behandlung eines Prostatakarzinoms - im Gegensatz zu den Chemotherapie-Optionen - bei uns in Deutschland praktisch kaum statt.


Zu aktiven Immuntherapien zählen die verschiedenen Impftherapien. Die dazu verwendeten Impfstoffe werden *Tumorvakzine* genannt. Man erprobt unterschiedliche Impfstrategien:

. Impfung mit tumorassoziierten Antigenen
. Impfung mit antigen-beladenen dendritischen Zellen.

Wir haben die Diskussion um die Zulassung von *"Provenge"* in den USA verfolgt. Hier werden *dendritische* *Zellen* als Impfstoff gegen den Prostatakrebs eingesetzt.

Die dendritischen Zellen gehören zum menschlichen Immunsystem. Die Forscher bezeichnen sie als *professionell antigenpräsentierende Zellen.* Sie kommen häufig in der Haut, im Mund oder Rachen vor, aber sie patroullieren auch durch alle anderen Organe, um dort "Eindringlinge" oder krankhaft veränderte Zellen, hier Prostatatumorzellen, zu suchen, um sie den Abwehr- und Angriffszellen des Immunsystems zu präsentieren. 

Die Impftherapie mit diesen dendritischen Zellen, welche zusätzlich aus Monozyten des Blutes des zu Impfenden gewonnen werden, soll nun dazu führen, dass der Körper eine Immunantwort gegen die unerwünschten Tumorzellen entwickelt. Ein sog. "Priming" der Dendriten kann durch Tumormaterial oder durch bekannte Antigene erfolgen. Nicht-geprimte Dendriten können aber auch eine hocheffiziente Immunantwort hervorbringen. 

Außerdem befasse ich mich mit der möglichen Anwendung von sog. *okolytischen Viren ("krebsauflösenden" Viren).*

Hierzu hat *Dr. med. Stephen Strum in seinem "Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs", herausgegeben vom BPS, geschrieben:*

*"Die Verwendung von onkolytischen Viren in der Antikrebstherapie ist ein Ansatz, bei dem ... vielleicht das heilige Forschen und Streben*
*nach einer Antikrebstherapie verwirklicht werden kann"*
*(s.Seite 165 ff).*

Diese beiden Ansätze in der Behandlung des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms stellen nur zwei von weiteren therapeutischen Möglichkeiten dar.

Wir werden demnächst in *Magdeburg* ausführlich diese und weitere Optionen diskutieren.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## christinew

Hallo, Werner,
ich suche für meinen Mann auch weiterhin nach weiteren Optionen, insofern sauge ich diese Berichte wie ein Schwamm auf, allerdings bist Du der Profi und ich absoluter Laie.
Zu Tumorvakzinierung mit dendritischen Zellen meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das damals Uwe Peters daran teilgenommen hat, deshalb bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt, denn er ist ja leider gestorben, oder habe ich da etwas durch einander gebracht?.
Christine

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo, Werner,
> ich suche für meinen Mann auch weiterhin nach weiteren Optionen, insofern sauge ich diese Berichte wie ein Schwamm auf, allerdings bist Du der Profi und ich absoluter Laie.
> Zu Tumorvakzinierung mit dendritischen Zellen meine ich irgendwo gelesen zu haben, das damals Uwe Peters daran teilgenommen hat, deshalb bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt, denn er ist ja leider gestorben, oder habe ich da etwas durch einander gebracht?.
> Christine


Hallo Christine!
Du solltest nicht "etwas verwirrt" sein. Uwe Peters - ein sehr engagierter Kämpfer gegen den Prostatakrebs - ist tatsächlich 2003 an seinem Prostatakrebs verstorben. Er hatte zuvor die zur damaligen Zeit für Ihn möglichen Therapie-Optionen ergriffen, um gegen sein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom vorzugehen. Diese Anwendung mit dendritischen Zellen hatte er ein Jahr zuvor, als die schulmedizinischen Möglichkeiten ausgereizt schienen. Er nahm an einer Studie teil. Das wußte ich aber bereits vor dem Beginn meiner Therapie. 
Die Anwendungsmöglichkeiten auch dieser Therapieform haben sich inzwischen verbessert, daher gibt es in den USA inzwischen auch das hoffentlich bald erfolgreiche Zulassungsverfahren.
Leider sind *alle* Männer, die an einem hormonrefraktären Prostatakarzinom erkrankt waren, trotz Chemotherapien und sonst. therapeutischen Anwendungen im Laufe der Jahre verstorben und drohen zur heutigen Zeit auch zu versterben.
Du merkst, ein Wundermittel ist bis zum heutigen Tage (möglicherweise) noch nicht gefunden worden. Leider!
Es geht nun darum, als Betroffene, als Forscher, als Ärzte und sonst. involvierte Akteure, einen Weg zu suchen, um das endlich zu verändern.

Dazu müssen neue Wege gegangen werden!

Zu diesen neuen Wegen zählen die Immuntherapien!

Christine, wir werden das ausführlich diskutieren und realistisch in die bestehenden therapeutischen Möglichkeiten einordnen. 

Dazu wollen wir auch schon jetzt bei den Magdeburger Prostatakrebsgesprächen beitragen.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## Chiara

Hallo Werner,

ich bin neu in diesem Forum und hätte gern gewußt, ohne indiskret zu sein, was für eine Therapie Du gemacht hast? Handelt es sich hierbei um eine Therapie für das fortgeschrittene hormonrefraktäre Prostata-Ca. mit Knochenmetastasen?

Gruß

Chiara

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

Hallo Chiara,

bei meiner nun begonnenen Therapie handelt es sich um eine sog. *"Therapeutische Tumorimpfung"* beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom. ( Ein fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom ist in der Regel auch ein zuerst ossär metastasierendes Prostatakarzinom, weil die Wege der Metastasierung beim PCa über die Lymph- und Blutbahnen - wie beim Mamma-Karzinom - primär in das blutbildende Skelettsystem führen.)

In meinem Falle handelt es sich um eine Impfung mit *dendritischen Zellen,* welche aus meinem Blut gewonnen wurden. Es findet eine Blutabnahme statt, jedoch kann auch eine *Leukapherese* zur Gewinnung größerer Mengen an benötigten Blutkörperchen durchgeführt werden. Diese können dann auch mit einer speziellen Gefriertechnik für weitere Impfungen aufbewahrt werden. In vitro werden dann aus Monozyten des Blutes die dendritischen Zellen "gezüchtet". Der Vorgang dauert ca. eine Woche.

Können Tumorzellen entnommen werden, werden die Dendriten für den Impfstoff mit den Antigenen, also den Merkmalen der Tumorzellen verbunden - die Forscher und Ärzte sagen "beladen". Nun in den Körper per Impfung zurückgegeben, suchen die dendritischen Zellen die in den Lymphknoten oder im Blut befindlichen Helfer- und Killerzellen und präsentieren diesen die Krebsantigene direkt. Bei der Herstellung und der Anwendung der Dendriten findet eine zusätzliche Aktivierung durch sog. *Zytokine* statt. Zytokine wie z.B. die *Interferone* verstärken die Abwehrreaktionen des Körpers. Auch ohne dieses spezielle "Beladen" der dendritischen Zellen mit Tumorzellelementen wird eine spezifische Tumorantwort hervorgerufen, falls kein Tumorgewebe entnommen werden kann.

Die Impfung findet alle vier Wochen statt und wird mindestens viermal durchgeführt.

*"Die Ergebnisse (so einer Impftherapie) sind auch umso besser, je weniger das Immunsystem vorher durch Zellgifte einer Chemotherapie geschädigt wurde.*
*Bei fortgeschrittenen Erkrankungen geht es darum, die Metastasen wirksamer als bisher zu behandeln und neue Rückfälle zu verhüten. Es sprechen dann noch bis zu 30 % der Patienten günstig auf die Impfung an. Es kann zu langfristigen Rückbildungen (Remissionen) kommen. Obwohl bei Patienten ausgedehnte Metastasen vorlagen, konnten beachtliche Erfolge erreicht werden. Es gab vollständige Rückbildungen von Metastasen, die in einigen Fällen schon über fünf Jahre andauern."*


*(Aus: GfBK - Info "Tumorimpfung" der Biologischen Krebsabwehr - www.biokrebs.de*
*- INFO-Telefon: 06221/13802 - 0).*

*Die Kosten betragen bis zu ca. EURO 18.000,-- . Private Krankenkassen übernehmen in der Regel die Kosten. Die gesetzlichen Krankenkassen beziehen sich auf die zugelassene Standardtherapie beim fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinom mit der bekannten lebenszeitlich begrenzten toxischen Chemotherapie. Inwieweit einzelne Kassen bereit sind, die Kosten für so eine Impfung zu übernehmen muß im Einzelfall geklärt werden.*

Gruß Werner R.

Nachtrag: Ich bin gerade auf die Verträglchkeit angesprochen worden. Bis auf leichtes Fieber (welches immunologisch erwünscht ist) erscheint die Impfung gut verträglich.

----------


## Chiara

Hallo Werner,

vielen herzlichen Dank für Deine ausführliche Antwort. Werde mir den Bericht einmal genauer ansehen, vielleicht wäre das ja auch etwas für meinen Mann. 

Alles Gute 

Chiara

----------


## Reinardo

Hallo Werner, Hutschi und andere Interessierte.
Siehe meinen heutigen Beitrag  bei Androgen-Entzugstherapien. 
Ein einziges Wundermittel gegen metastatischen Prostatakrebs gibt es nicht. Die Erkrankung ist unheilbar. Bob Leibowitz stellt anhand von Krankheitsverläufen und Tabellen sein Therapieprotokoll bei metastatischem, hormonrefraktärem Prostatakrebs vor und schildert seine damit erzeilten   Erfolge. 
Er spricht sich im Rahmen des Vortrags abermals entschieden und schlüssig gegen jede Form der radikalen Therapie und Nachbehandlung des Prostatakrebses aus.
Beeindruckt hat mich u.a. sein Zitat des Leitartiklers Dr.Peter Carroll, dass, wenn die Urologie von sich aus die Therapie des Prostatakrebses nicht ändert, früher oder später Regierungsstellen oder andere Institutionen dies tun werden. Bravo!
 In Deutschland sind wir davon leider noch weiter entfernt als in Amerika.
Gruss, Reinardo

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Werner, Hutschi und andere Interessierte.
> Siehe meinen heutigen Beitrag bei Androgen-Entzugstherapien. 
> Ein einziges Wundermittel gegen metastatischen Prostatakrebs gibt es nicht. Die Erkrankung ist unheilbar. Bob Leibowitz stellt anhand von Krankheitsverläufen und Tabellen sein Therapieprotokoll bei metastatischem, hormonrefraktärem Prostatakrebs vor und schildert seine damit erzeilten Erfolge. 
> Er spricht sich im Rahmen des Vortrags abermals entschieden und schlüssig gegen jede Form der radikalen Therapie und Nachbehandlung des Prostatakrebses aus.
> Beeindruckt hat mich u.a. sein Zitat des Leitartiklers Dr.Peter Carroll, dass, wenn die Urologie von sich aus die Therapie des Prostatakrebses nicht ändert, früher oder später Regierungsstellen oder andere Institutionen dies tun werden. Bravo!
> In Deutschland sind wir davon leider noch weiter entfernt als in Amerika.
> Gruss, Reinardo


Hallo Reinardo!

Danke für die Informationen! Hoffen wir, dass das mit der Übersetzung bald möglich sein kann.

Der Urologe fs hat es ja auch unlängst ausgedrückt, es scheinen viele Ärzte (nur Onkologen?) das Prostatakarzinom nicht recht ernst zu nehmen.

Wie kann man sonst die merkwürdige Therapiestruktur hier in Deutschland verstehen.
 Kann man die Erkrankung noch mit einer OP und mit verschiedenen Bestrahlungsoptionen behandeln, erscheint ja noch alles relativ klar.

 Aber wenn ein fortschreitendes Prostatakarzinom vorliegt,  ist hier plötzlich das "Schweigen im Walde" auf breiter Ebene vorhanden?

Die Realität:

Minimale Androgenentzugstherapie, keine vernünftige begleitende Diagnostik, dann die Standard-Chemotherapie, gefolgt von einer oft unzureichenden Schmerzpalliation und dann...


Die schwer kranken Männer und ihre Familien werden hier in Deutschland in der Regel allein gelassen mit dieser grausamen Krankheit.

Das ist die Realität 2007 hier bei uns im Lande.

Ob nun die Politik anstatt der eigentlich verantwortlichen Ärzte eine neue Therapiestruktur erreichen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln.

Wer blockiert denn hier die neuen und vielversprechenden Therapiekonzepte?  Wer?

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Reinardo und Werner, 

wieso Schweigen im Walde, wir reden doch  fortwährend.

Keine begleitende Diagnostik, bei mir war das kein Problem. Minimale HB, Standartchemo, kann ich nur sagen selbst dran Schuld.

Ich fühle mich, als schwer kranker Mann nicht allein gelassen, in meinen SHG´s und im Forum, mittlerweile schon eher.

Die Politik wird es kaum richten, eher verschlimmern, da helfen auch keine Zentren.

Werner, von welchen neuen und vielversprechenden Konzepten sprichst du, doch nicht etwa von der Tumorimpfung für Privilegierte, für EUR        18 000., oder ähnliches.

Gruß Hans

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

danke für die Info, mich würde das Ergebnis deiner Impfung sehr interessieren. Wurde die Aktivität der NK-Zellen und das Vorhandensein von Zytokinen wie Interferon, Interleukin -2 bzw. TNF gemessen, bzw festgestellt. Das fehlen der Zytokine dürfte das Problem sein. 

18 000 EUR sind auch kein Pappenstiel für einen Normalverdiener, für wen kommt sowas in Frage, nicht nur für SHG Leiter. Ich muss weg, sonst würde mich noch einiges interessieren.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Reinardo und Werner, 
> 
> wieso Schweigen im Walde, wir reden doch fortwährend.
> 
> Keine begleitende Diagnostik, bei mir war das kein Problem. Minimale HB, Standartchemo, kann ich nur sagen selbst dran Schuld.
> 
> Ich fühle mich, als schwer kranker Mann nicht allein gelassen, in meinen SHG´s und im Forum, mittlerweile schon eher.
> 
> Die Politik wird es kaum richten, eher verschlimmern, da helfen auch keine Zentren.
> ...


Hallo Hans!

Ich habe gerade deine PK-Historie gelesen. Du hast ja auch schon einiges durchgemacht. Ich freue mich über Deine sinkenden PSA-Werte! Augenscheinlich dürfte bei Dir die Ernährungsumstellung einiges bewirkt haben.

Das was Du positiv über Deine SHG gesagt hast, kann ich so als SHG-Sprecher auch sehen und bestätigen. Gerade dieser Austausch in der Gruppe bringt auch mir sehr viel Kraft und Zugehörigkeitsgefühl.

Der Gedanke zu dieser von mir begonnenen Immuntherapie ist mir durch Dr. Stephen B. Strum gekommen, als ich dessen Buch studiert habe. Es hat den Titel: " Ein Ratgeber zum Prostatakrebs" und kann über den BPS erworben werden. In diesem Buch beschreibt Dr. Strum neue wegweisende Therapien, so auch diese Immuntherapie mit dendritischen Zellen. Da ich mich mit den verschiedenen Therapien des fortgeschrittenen Prostatakarzinoms kritisch auseinandersetze, erscheint mir diese Therapieoption als eine sehr nebenwirkungsfreie und intelligente Alternative zu der vorgegebenen Chemo-Standardtherapie.

Diese Therapie wurde und wird in Deutschland auch schon an Universitäts-Kliniken erprobt.

In den USA gibt es zur Zeit diesbezüglich ein Zulassungsverfahren für eine solche Therapie mit dendritischen Zellen.

Du mußt nicht "priviligiert" sein, um so eine Therapie in Deutschland machen zu können. Entweder Du machst sie über eine Uniklinik, oder Du kaufst Dir kein neues Auto. (Unter uns, salopp formuliert, Du solltest Dir als normaler Rentner sagen, was nützt Dir Dein neues Mittelklasse -Auto, wenn Deine Familie das Fahrzeug vor dem Friedhofstor parkt, um Dich dort zu besuchen?
Deine Familie möchte Dich doch behalten!) 

Selbstverständlich sollten auch in dieser Frage alle juristischen Wege gegangen werden. Ist doch klar!

Ob diese oder eine andere Therapie eine Lebensverlängerung erzielen kann, hängt von der individuellen Biologie des Krebses ab.

Was die anderen "allein gelassenen schwer kranken Männer und ihre Familien" betrifft, Hans, muß ich Dir leider deutlich sagen, *weit über 10.000 Männer sterben jedes Jahr hier bei uns in Deutschland jämmerlich an ihrem Prostatakrebs.*
*Und diese Männer trifft keine Schuld (wie Du es formuliert hast), wenn sie nicht anständig und ehrlich behandelt werden.*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Werner,

es ist nicht nur die Ernährung, auch die Lebensfreude, der Optimismus, die Familie, meine Immunstimmulierung und auch die wenigen Medikamente. Aus deiner PK-Historie kann man leider nichts sehen.                                        
Ich mache meine eigene Immuntherapie, bei der die NK-Zellaktivität vorher und nachher gemessen werden kann. Ich habe öfters darauf hingewiesen, mit der üblichen Skepsis und der Häme aus dem Forum (ich habe ein dickes Fell und will nur helfen). 
Das Buch von Strum, habe ich natürlich und kann es nur jedem "Anfänger" empfehlen. Bei neuen Therapien bin ich vorsichtig, ich möchte die "Ruhe" meiner Metastasen nicht durch irgend welche Zell-Manipulationen stören. 
Das mit dem priviligiert war nur einer meiner dummen Späße, mein altes Auto macht es noch eine Weile, hungern muß ich auch nicht, auch mit dem Friedhof in weiter Zukunft, habe ich keine Probleme. Ich habe es oft schon gesagt, ich verlasse mich nicht auf meine Ärzte, sonst wäre ich längst verlassen. 

Jetzt zum Ernst der Impfung, werden vorher die o.g. Untersuchungen gemacht? Macht man die Impfung auch als Ersttherapie. Mildert die Impfung auch Nebenwirkungen der Chemo, wirkt sie als Radikalenfänger, wie meine immunstimmulierende Substanz, für die sich niemand interessiert. 
Wie können die so propagierten Krebszentren eingebunden werden, sind diese überhaupt interessiert. Oder sind solche "Alternativen" für die eigene Tätigkeit, OP, Bestrahlung, Chemo eher kontraproduktiv, wenn irgend wann andre den Job machen. Wenn ich mich recht erinnere spricht man schon seit Jahren von dendrischen Zellen, wenn ich mich nicht täusche auch wirkungslos.

Guten Abend, Hans

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Werner,
> 
> 
> Ich mache meine eigene Immuntherapie        Ich habe es oft schon gesagt, ich verlasse mich nicht auf meine Ärzte, sonst wäre ich längst verlassen. 
> 
> Jetzt zum Ernst der Impfung, werden vorher die o.g. Untersuchungen gemacht? Macht man die Impfung auch als Ersttherapie. Mildert die Impfung auch Nebenwirkungen der Chemo, wirkt sie als Radikalenfänger, wie meine immunstimmulierende Substanz, für die sich niemand interessiert. 
> 
> 
> Guten Abend, Hans


 
Hallo Hans,

ich interessiere mich sehr für Deine Immuntherapie-Variante. Könntest Du mir und uns - Du hast das sicher schon ´mal gemacht - vielleicht noch einmal einen Überblick über Deine individuelle Therapie geben?

Was die Therapie mit "Dendritischen Zellen" betrifft: Hier haben neuere Forschungsergebnisse gezeigt, dass diese Zellen potente Aktivatoren für eine Anti-Tumorantwort sind. Nach der Gewinnung  dieser Dendriten aus dem eigenen Blut werden diese gegen den Tumor aktiviert und dann durch die Impfung in den Körper zurückgegeben. Dort gelangen diese dann über die Blut- und Lymphbahnen in die Lymphknoten und aktivieren dann die zytotoxischen T-Zellen und diese zerstören dann spezifisch die Tumorzellen.

International gibt es verschiedene Variationen dieser Immuntherapieform. Hier in Deutschland gibt es schon einige renommierte Universitäten und bekannte Institute, die diese Therapie anwenden, bei verschiedenen Krebsarten.

Also Hans, gib uns doch noch einmal einen Überblick über Deine Therapie und Verlaufsdiagnostik.

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

*Immuntherapie (u. Immunbiologie) von Tumormetastasen*

Das* Deutsche Krebsforschungszentrum Heidelberg* hat verschiedene Arbeitgruppen gebildet, die es sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, ein besseres Verständnis der Immunbiologie der Metastasenbildung sowie deren Veränderung durch immunologische Abwehrmechanismen zu erforschen und die klinische Umsetzung zu ermöglichen.

Es gibt eine Arbeitsgruppe, die sich mit der Verbesserung und Entwicklung von *Tumorimpfstoffen* befasst. Hier werden Impftherapien verschiedener Art untersucht, insbesondere mit *Vakzinen.* Es wird hier auch mit *onkolytischen Viren* gearbeitet. Es sind hier auch schon Studien mit 200 Krebspatienten erfolgt, wo ein Drittel eine Verbesserung im Gesamtüberleben im Vergleich zu Patienten ohne Immuntherapie zeigten.

Hierüber werden wir u.a.bald in Magdeburg diskutieren.

Eine andere Arbeitsgruppe mit dem Namen *"Zelltherapie"* erarbeitet Protokolle zur Immuntherapie von Metastasen durch adoptiven Transfer von Immunzellen.

Beim erwachsenen Menschen findet die hauptsächliche Blutbildung im Mark der kleinen und platten Knochen (myeloisches System) sowie im lymphatischen System statt. Kürzlich haben die Forscher im Knochenmark von Brustkrebspatientinnen *gegen den eigenen Tumor gerichtete T-Zellen identifiziert und eine Methode etabliert, um diese Zellen außerhalb des Körpers für therapeutische Zwecke spezifisch zu re-aktivieren. "Aus Tiertumor -Studien hatten wir bereits Hinweise, dass das Knochenmark ein besonderes immunologisches Organ darstellt und dass hier Gedächtnis-T-Zellen angereichert werden, die in der Lage sind einen Tumor -`Dormancy`-Zustand (Schlafzustand) im Knochenmark zu etablieren. Tumor-Dormancy stellt einen Gleichgewichtszustand zwischen Tumorwachstum und Immunabwehr dar und sorgt für die Aufrechterhaltung von Langzeitantitumoralem Gedächtnis." ( Schirrmacher)*

*Diese Grundlagenerkenntnisse sollen jetzt unter der Leitung von Dr. Philipp Beckhove in die Klinik übertragen werden.*

*Es konnten bereits "Proof of Principle"-Studien durchgeführt werden. "Diese zeigten, dass* 
*Tumorspezifische Gedächtnis-T-Zellen aus dem Knochenmark von Patienten nach Reaktivierung in der Lage sind, den Patienten-eigenen Tumor ... zur Remission zu bringen. In der Zukunft sollen weitere Details darüber, wie Gedächtnis-T-Zellen an den Tumor gelangen und dort eine derartige Reaktivität** auslösen, untersucht werden." Hierzu soll eine systematische Evaluierung an großen Patientenzahlen erfolgen.*

Gruß Werner R.

----------


## shgmeldorf,Werner Roesler

> Hallo Jaanika,
> 
> das HRPCA (hormonrefraktäre Prostatakarzinom) stellt für die betroffenen Männer und sekundär für die behandelnden Ärzte das Kardinal-Problem dar.
> 
> Wir, Jaanika, wollen ja dieses Problem diskutieren. Zuerst wollen wir in diesem Zusammenhang auch die aktuelle Situation betrachten und Informationen bündeln, um mögliche praktische Hilfen für die betroffenen Männer zumindest anzusprechen.
> 
> Die Kölner Ärzte um Professor Heidenreich haben folgende therapeutische Vorgehensweise etabliert (dem Winfried habe ich das bereits am Telefon gesagt):
> 
> *" Im Falle einer PSA-Progression nach Docetaxel-basierter Chemotherapie erfolgt die Biopsie der entweder noch in situ gelegenen Prostata bzw. einer gut zugänglichen Metastase, um immunhistochemisch und PCa-basiert eine Expressionsanalyse bzw. Evaluation aktivierender Mutationen für die Wachstumsfaktoren EGFR, VEGFR, PDGFR- alpha und -ß, HER-2/neu, c-kit und EpCAM durchzuführen. Abhängig vom individuellen Expressionsprofil wird eine niedrigdosierte Docetaxeltherapie mit einem entsprechenden molekularen Medikament kombiniert."*
> ...


Hallo Forum,
momentan wird der Name des Herrn Professors Heidenreich aus Köln häufiger angesprochen.
Die, die den Herrn Professor konsultieren wollen, sollten sich hier einige Beiträge ein wenig genauer ansehen, um zu erfahren, was Prof. Heidenreich so "etabliert" hat.

Gruß Werner R.

*Nachtrag: Die Prof. Heidenreich-Beiträge befinden sich recht weit vorn in diesem thread (Seite 2 bis ca.8). Hier hat der Dieter aus Husum übrigens einen sehr interessanten und langen Originalbeitrag von Professor Heidenreich eingebracht!*

----------


## wwotan

seit 2 jahren keine neuen beiträge in der plattform,oder finde ich sie nur nicht??
              gruß
                       wwotan

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo wwotan,

Werner Roesler starb im Januar dieses Jahres. Es hat sich bisher niemand gefunden, der seine Nachfolge als Betreuer des Forums "fortgeschrittenes Prostatakarzinom" antreten würde.

Ralf

----------

